# ROIDERS DICTIONARY



## jw007

Hi people

I Have just had a great Idea....

Like the steroid handbook etc etc etc, I think it would be benefitial to have like a "roiders dictionary"

Perhaps we could make it a sticky??????

people could post suggestions so lets say a "newbie" or even someone more advanced but with limited knowledge, lets say like....TINYTOM for instance could then refer to it and get TRUE Roider meanings

My 1st suggestion as an entrant is PCT

"PCT (Post Cycle therapy)

An antiquated technique, where by a certain less knowlegable STED Heads come of relatively safe AAS type compounds, and utilse far harsher compounds with documented more substantial sides in a futile attempt to bring bodys own p1ss poor production of test back up to the lowly 5mg per day tops rather than living like superman on previously shot mega doses.

Effectiveness is debatable, and commonly used compounds are also up for scrutiny as seems there are far more effecient and less harmful ways of achiveing same effect

Side effects include but not exclusive too are

crying like a girl for no reason

Inability to see logic

getting on with mother in law

Watching romcoms

Getting Fat

Getting weak

Getting even fatter

Losing considerable muscle mass

crying

Buying pink sof furnishings

Understanding women

Losing ability to achieve or even maintan an erection

This list is not exhaustive"


----------



## pastanchicken

Superb idea. Love the PCT definition :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

Looks good!


----------



## shorty

good idea J.... coz us natty's don't have a fcukin clue what your taking about when you roiders are discussing juice!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

I have another

PULLDOWNS

A rarely used, and not very effective exercise, most commoly substituted by GAYS and WOMEN to replace the far superior "chinning" movement


----------



## pastanchicken

jw007 said:


> I have another
> 
> PULLDOWNS
> 
> A rarely used, and not very effective exercise, most commoly substituted by GAYS and WOMEN to replace the far superior "chinning" movement


Just nearly p!ssed myself at work :ban:


----------



## ares1

another entry:-

Steroid (stîroid, str-)

Any of numerous naturally occurring or synthetic fat-soluble organic compounds having as a basis 17 carbon atoms arranged in four rings and including the sterols and bile acids, adrenal and sex hormones, certain natural drugs such as digitalis compounds, and the precursors of certain vitamins.

Side affects of exogenic use may include (and are NOT limited to)

*Being fcuking cool

*Being Alpha

*Lifting Heavy weights


----------



## jw007

When all entries are in

I will collate (as i have fck all else to do) and TT has agreed (well he will) to make this a sticky


----------



## jw007

CarbWhore said:


> another entry:-
> 
> Steroid (stîroid, str-)
> 
> Any of numerous naturally occurring or synthetic fat-soluble organic compounds having as a basis 17 carbon atoms arranged in four rings and including the sterols and bile acids, adrenal and sex hormones, certain natural drugs such as digitalis compounds, and the precursors of certain vitamins.
> 
> Side affects of exogenic use may include (and are NOT limited to)
> 
> *Being fcuking cool
> 
> *Being Alpha
> 
> *Lifting Heavy weights


Have to "italic" defination

But thats in mate:thumb:


----------



## jw007

chilisi said:


> *GUNS* part on the ****nal on your arm.combining these with your tricep will give you t-shirt stretching abilities and the ability to meet as many hot chicks as you decide.


Good defination mate:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Im thinking that NAPS or NAP 50s wil require some thought

So I expect severalk suggestions for those

Loosly encompassing OXY's


----------



## ares1

Tricep Kickbacks:-

This excercise was invented in a brothel in ancient roman times, the ladies were used to performing many sex acts on males every day and as a result there arms got tired.

They then discovered that by using a motion behind there back they were able to make their customers climax with minimal effort.

It is not yet clear how this excercise made it into gyms, but it is thought the purpose is to attract young males.


----------



## shorty

CarbWhore said:


> Tricep Kickbacks:-
> 
> This excercise was invented in a brothel in ancient roman times, the ladies were used to performing many sex acts on males every day and as a result there arms got tired.
> 
> They then discovered that by using a motion behind there back they were able to make their customers climax with minimal effort.
> 
> It is not yet clear how this excercise made it into gyms, but it is thought the purpose is to attract young males.


yeah the alpha kickbacks are the roman brothel ones


----------



## jw007

CarbWhore said:


> Tricep Kickbacks:-
> 
> This excercise was invented in a brothel in ancient roman times, the ladies were used to performing many sex acts on males every day and as a result there arms got tired.
> 
> They then discovered that by using a motion behind there back they were able to make their customers climax with minimal effort.
> 
> It is not yet clear how this excercise made it into gyms, but it is thought the purpose is to attract young males.


LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1

Football:-

An exercise that is better than squats for leg mass


----------



## nibbsey

Gynaecomastia-(Bitch T!ts, Bitchie) Context "He's Bitchie" meaning he has Bitch t!ts. A physical state in which the MAN is growing T1tties (lumps under the nipple which no matter how much you ignore them they still stick out like sore thumbs)


----------



## jw007

*Getting diet spot on*

An act or half hearted attempt, whereby scrawny weaklings claim to all and sundry that they have their diet "spot on" and they measure food and count macros, thus this then justifys one use of AAS

Mostly these people look sh1t

Usually a side effect of said persons will be to "frequent" various forums flaming anyone who so much as mentions "beer" or "cake" while sneakly shovelling a pie in their big GOB and hiding behind an avvy of a dog or a cat or some other gay sh1t


----------



## shorty

jw007 said:


> *Getting diet spot on*
> 
> An act or half hearted attempt, whereby scrawny weaklings claim to all and sundry that they have their diet "spot on" and they measure food and count macros, thus this then justifys one use of AAS
> 
> Mostly these people look sh1t
> 
> Usually a side effect of said persons will be to "frequent" various forums flaming anyone who so much as mentions "beer" or "cake" while sneakly shovelling a pie in their big GOB and hiding behind an avvy of a dog or a cat or some other gay sh1t


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: so true.... :innocent:


----------



## jw007

chilisi said:


> *trenbolone acetate*
> 
> a fast acting compound used by many roiders for hard lean strength gains.best used with a test based cycle.can be injected up to once a day for maximum roider effects.e3d day if your a pussy or like to sleep with men
> 
> pros
> 
> other than feeling superhuman,we have-
> 
> ultra hard lean body
> 
> strips fat to the bone
> 
> big strength gains
> 
> cons
> 
> you feel as angry as the hulk on steroids(might be a good side for some)
> 
> you sweat like gary glitter in toys r us on ecstacy
> 
> your nuts may shrink to peanuts if youre not lucky
> 
> you have an **** like a dart board


those are fckin harsh sides mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1

*Bro Science*:-

The art of justifying advice with pubmed quotations (which the "bro" doesnt understand fully) and not on real world experience.

usually the "bro" proclaims themself to be the second coming when it comes to steroid gurus.

Typically the "bro" will be in the range of 140-160lb's, and are only ever found on forums and not in gyms.


----------



## StJocKIII

Somebody do one for the holier than thou naturals


----------



## jw007

StJocKIII said:


> Somebody do one for the holier than thou naturals


FCK em

They can do there own.....

But it will take 10 times longer, Be far skinnier, Wont weigh much and will look out of place on a "shelf" next to more weighty publications...

It will also stink of p1ss

Plus the first 10 pages will be dedicated to dismissing all info in "roiders dictionary" as dangerous and cheating:thumb:


----------



## StJocKIII

jw007 said:


> FCK em
> 
> They can do there own.....
> 
> But it will take 10 times longer, Be far skinnier, Wont weigh much and will look out of place on a "shelf" next to more weighty publications...
> 
> It will also stink of p1ss
> 
> Plus the first 10 pages will be dedicated to dismissing all info in "roiders dictionary" as dangerous and cheating:thumb:


I meant a definition bonny lad :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

StJocKIII said:


> I meant a definition bonny lad :thumbup1:


oh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*NATTYS*

Skinny, no nothing preaching pencil necks


----------



## Prodiver

chilisi said:


> *trenbolone acetate*
> 
> a fast acting compound used by many roiders for hard lean strength gains.best used with a test based cycle.can be injected up to once a day for maximum roider effects.*e3d day if your a pussy or like to sleep with men*
> 
> pros
> 
> other than feeling superhuman,we have-
> 
> ultra hard lean body
> 
> strips fat to the bone
> 
> big strength gains
> 
> cons
> 
> you feel as angry as the hulk on steroids(might be a good side for some)
> 
> you sweat like gary glitter in toys r us on ecstacy
> 
> your nuts may shrink to peanuts if youre not lucky
> 
> you have an **** like a dart board


Hey! What if you're no pussy but like to sleep with men? Actually make that stay awake with men...


----------



## jw007

Prodiver said:


> Hey! What if you're no pussy but like to sleep with men? Actually make that stay awake with men...


Sorry Pat, we cant make exceptions just for you


----------



## jw007

Hamster said:


> As im a natty i cannot contribute cos my body is a temple and not filled with steroid sh!t like protein powder and creatine so i haven't got a fcuking clue what anyone is on about :whistling:


LMFAO

Were you not\are seeing a non natty????

As such you are\were getting filled with lots of non natty goodness

*Ergo*

YOU ARE GEARED UP TO FCK:beer:

Bloody ROIDER


----------



## jw007

Hamster said:


> That was ages ago so surely non natty goodness will have dripped out by now!
> 
> So am i clean or have i visited the dark side and doomed to hell for my misfortune of shagging a juiced up roider :confused1:
> 
> Will i grow some muscle now and get big like you guys?


Well its like this

Can I compete in a Natty federation if I come off for "ages"

There is your answer..

Will you grow muscles?? *NO*

Will you grow a beard??? *YES*

:lol: :lol:


----------



## UKWolverine

Clen, a fat burning drug for newbies who've never stepped foot in a gym, but read in some trashy mag that some pointless celeb lost 10 pounds in a week on a Clen and Big Mac diet.

Typically chosen by those looking to "tone" up for their holiday in 2 weeks time.


----------



## jw007

your so rude !!!!!!!

Face of course lol


----------



## BigBiff

jw007 said:


> Hi people
> 
> crying like a girl for no reason
> 
> Inability to see logic
> 
> *getting on with mother in law*
> 
> Watching romcoms
> 
> Getting Fat
> 
> Getting weak
> 
> Getting even fatter
> 
> Losing considerable muscle mass
> 
> crying
> 
> Buying pink sof furnishings
> 
> *Understanding women*
> 
> Losing ability to achieve or even maintan an erection
> 
> This list is not exhaustive"


LMFAO, absolutly hit the nail on the head with those 2! i hate pct, blast and cruising is the way forward lol


----------



## Tinytom

This is funny.

Moved from general before PSgaylord saw it and deleted for being wrong forum 

Will sticky and add my own definitions later


----------



## jw007

Hamster said:


> Well if your wern't so geared up on juice you would explain properly...:laugh:


Get off my thread "wanna be roider":lol: :lol:


----------



## dean c

what the fcuk hav i started now lol


----------



## mick_the_brick

LMAO....


----------



## jw007

*CUT AND PASTE BRIGADE*

A small faction of forum dwellers that have limited "real world" experience.

Thus they frequent forums "cutting and pasting" old wives tales that are factually inaccurate, but as posted by some "big Dude" or "someone with a nice avvy" they muct be true..

They then proceed to "CUT AND PASTE" little snippets of information and store them alphabetically with sub catoagories in a wordtm document.

They then swan around forums with their hugh 140lb physiques preying on unsuspecting newbies to impart their new found "knowledge" usually with a slight hint, if not a full dose of flameing for good measure..

A Typical "cut and paster" as is their NO.1 cut and paste at top of their wordtm document have...

Oxys wil just bloat you up, its all just water weight, you wil not keep any of the gains, and in fact the sides are seriously harsh and its especially harsh on you liver, as it wil drop out your ar5e

Are you sure your ready for AAS please post up your stats and diet..and what about PCT you skinny TO55ER..

Above totally fiction of course


----------



## shorty

roiders...from a natty point of view

spotty, sweaty, large amounts of back hair, angry or small man syndrome , small penis, generally small in stature therefore must compensate with large amounts of anabolic drugs to grow in other ways, cheats and are usually criminals who where clothes from mothercare...

not sure if this will make it into the print copy :lol: :lol: :innocent:

:wub:


----------



## jw007

shorty said:


> roiders...from a natty point of view
> 
> spotty, sweaty, large amounts of back hair, angry or small man syndrome , small penis, generally small in stature therefore must compensate with large amounts of anabolic drugs to grow in other ways, cheats and are usually criminals who where clothes from mothercare...
> 
> not sure if this will make it into the print copy :lol: :lol: :innocent:
> 
> :wub:


About sums up most of "them" mate

not 100% with the back hair thing tho


----------



## KRS

*Water On The Brain - WOTB*

A condition whereby a spotty teenager believes the 30lbs of water weight he gained on his Dbol, Beer, and Kebab cycle is Lean Body Mass.


----------



## ares1

*Source Requesting*-

The desperate practice carried out by opportunists in order to try and verify/obtain somewhere to buy gear.

often they will ask for ancilleries and commonly use "txt spk"

*Heres one i got earlier...*

"can you please tell me where you buy your clen ? I wish to start my cure within a few days.

Thanks friend,

W***"

*and another*

"thanks for the advice on your post, great progress by the way i would be well chuffed with that. Dont know if you can help me but i'm trying to get hold of some clens and the source i had when i was doing gear etc... has packed it in. Tell me to f**k off if i'm being cheeky but i'm struggling a bit at the minute. I used to email a chap (went by the name of ******) and then he'd send out the gear but cant seem to get hold of him anymore. can you point me in the right direction?

cheers,

J*** "


----------



## Dsahna

Hammer curls-exercise invented when a bored bodybuilder bashing his bishop in the loo one day realised that not only did his wand explode so did his arm size and thought hmmm what if i tried the same hammering motion not on the old pork sword but with a dumbell instead? imagine the pump ill get then!!!


----------



## Mars

LMFAO, definately sticky material :thumb: .


----------



## Tinytom

*cock*



something that nattys stick in their ass because they are afraid of gear.


something that shrinks when roiders take roids.


something that birds love, cos they are slags.


----------



## vlb

jw007 said:


> while sneakly shovelling a pie in their big GOB and hiding behind an avvy of a dog or a cat or some other gay sh1t


**** you :lol: :lol:

im a pie lover and not scared to admit it.

psml at the thread :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

*Lifting Heavy.*

An act of dubious value performed by seriously deluded meat heads. Jerking and yanking far more weight than they will ever be able to handle propelrly in the belief that they are more muscular than their harder training peers.

The usually Injurious weights are heaved up in pathetically short ranges of movement acompanied by the whaling and screaming sound akin to a vowel being @rseraped by a black bear in order to draw the attention of the entire gymnasuim to the ludicious spectacle.

Massive amounts of gear must be taken when following this training protocol and GH to help stave off the growing list of body malfuctions carried by it's practitioners.

This type of mental roider tend to congregate in gyms toward the more smelly and vile end of the scale but fortunatle Youtube is teaming with their antics for proper trainers to enjoy without fully entering the drug den's that pass for hardcore "proper" gyms.


----------



## jw007

Uriel said:


> *Lifting Heavy.*
> 
> An act of dubious value performed by seriously deluded meat heads. Jerking and yanking far more weight than they will ever be able to handle propelrly in the belief that they are more muscular than their harder training peers.
> 
> The usually Injurious weights are heaved up in pathetically short ranges of movement acompanied by the whaling and screaming sound akin to a vowel being @rseraped by a black bear in order to draw the attention of the entire gymnasuim to the ludicious spectacle.
> 
> Massive amounts of gear must be taken when following this training protocol and GH to help stave off the growing list of body malfuctions carried by it's practitioners.
> 
> This type of mental roider tend to congregate in gyms toward the more smelly and vile end of the scale but fortunatle Youtube is teaming with their antics for proper trainers to enjoy without fully entering the drug den's that pass for hardcore "proper" gyms.


Def an entry

If you could just change the "jerking" at the begining as we dont want people getting confused with the act of mastubation


----------



## jw007

Tinytom said:


> *cock*
> 
> 
> 
> something that nattys stick in their ass because they are afraid of gear.
> 
> 
> something that shrinks when roiders take roids.
> 
> 
> *something that birds love, cos they are slags.*


 :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:


----------



## jw007

Also Guys

This is a serious dictionary

Please refrain from your petty so called veiled "analogys" to The HULK


----------



## vlb

Anavar - Oxandrolone (Var)

Weak steroid commonly used by women (and pussies) to ease into the way of the hulk.

Anavar users tend to see themselves as above Nattys (see nattys) but below Risk taking, pin pricking, test loving "roiders" (see roiders)

Commonly a 6 - 8 week cycle of anavar is followed by a brief "PCT" (see pct) and then followed by a small - medium dose of injectable test.

From that moment on one would consider oneself to be a full on "ROIDER" (see roider)

var howver can be used by the serious roider as long as mega doses are used 200+mg per day (preffered method of injestion is by crushing and sprinkling onto ones coco pops)


----------



## jw007

vlb said:


> Anavar - Oxandrolone (Var)
> 
> Weak steroid commonly used by women (and pussies) to ease into the way of the hulk.
> 
> Anavar users tend to see themselves as above Nattys (see nattys) but below Risk taking, pin pricking, test loving "roiders" (see roiders)
> 
> Commonly a 6 - 8 week cycle of anavar is followed by a brief "PCT" (see pct) and then followed by a small - medium dose of injectable test.
> 
> From that moment on one would consider oneself to be a full on "ROIDER" (see roider)


LMFAO:lol:

Def in

You need to edit and add "var howver can be used by the serious roider as long as mega doses are used 200+mg per day":thumbup1:


----------



## vlb

lol done

someone should do one for jw007, i doubt the Uk-m roid dictionary would be complete without a description of that often reveared, much loved stephan denis lookalike.

 :beer:


----------



## Uriel

jw007 said:


> Def an entry
> 
> If you could just change the "jerking" at the begining as we dont want people getting confused with the act of mastubation


I'll change it to "jelqing" then! It's all about making cocks bigger:lol:


----------



## Uriel

jw007 said:


> Please refrain from your petty so called veiled "analogys" to The HULK


 :confused1:


----------



## jw007

*HULK* commonly referred to as *JW007*

The epitome of the modern Bodybuilder\Strenght Athlete

Has it all, good looks (freakishly so) Charm, Big Guns, strength of super human proportions and a vast amount of knowledge and intelligence combined with his retiring humble attitude makes for a great role model

His dedication is 2nd to none and the moniker "jw007" is revered on both sides of the atlantic....

No one has done more for the "past time" of lifting weights in the public ey than anyone else (including that pretender Mr Weider


----------



## shorty

jw007 said:


> No one has done more for the "past time" of lifting weights in the public ey than anyone else (including that pretender Mr Weider


this i'll agree with you... defo have more youtube videos anyway


----------



## vlb

jw007 said:


> *HULK* commonly referred to as *JW007*
> 
> The epitome of the modern Bodybuilder\Strenght Athlete
> 
> Has it all, good looks (freakishly so) Charm, Big Guns, strength of super human proportions and a vast amount of knowledge and intelligence combined with his retiring humble attitude makes for a great role model
> 
> His dedication is 2nd to none and the moniker "jw007" is revered on both sides of the atlantic....
> 
> No one has done more for the "past time" of lifting weights in the public ey than anyone else (including that pretender Mr Weider


you forgot to add (but probably because your to modest) " has taken his desire to push the boundaries to the extremes, often resulting in injuries and minor ailments" always "taking one for the team"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

chilisi said:


> ok,you can be an exception to the rule big fella :tongue:


Phew! Saved! Thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Jungle

*The Protein Shake*

Also known as "steroid drinks" by people that train in health clubs and talk about shares, wine and basil.

Drink one a day combined with press-ups and bicep curls and you will become MASSIVE.

Aim to buy brands that spend more money on advertising and marketing.


----------



## anabolic ant

jw007 said:


> My 1st suggestion as an entrant is PCT
> 
> "PCT (Post Cycle therapy)
> 
> An antiquated technique, where by a certain less knowlegable STED Heads come of relatively safe AAS type compounds, and utilse far harsher compounds with documented more substantial sides in a futile attempt to bring bodys own p1ss poor production of test back up to the lowly 5mg per day tops rather than living like superman on previously shot mega doses.
> 
> Effectiveness is debatable, and commonly used compounds are also up for scrutiny as seems there are far more effecient and less harmful ways of achiveing same effect
> 
> Side effects include but not exclusive too are
> 
> crying like a girl for no reason
> 
> Inability to see logic
> 
> getting on with mother in law
> 
> Watching romcoms
> 
> Getting Fat
> 
> Getting weak
> 
> Getting even fatter
> 
> Losing considerable muscle mass
> 
> crying
> 
> Buying pink sof furnishings
> 
> Understanding women
> 
> Losing ability to achieve or even maintan an erection
> 
> This list is not exhaustive"


that list has made me laugh...this sounds like a pregnant womans list apart from the last one!!!

sh*t...i must be lucky...never had none of that happen to me on PCT!!!!

how about *split*:

not meaning you just ran down the road after you clumped someone or you just ripped your fav jeans or cos the old bill are on their way...but training 2 bodyparts or twice in a day,flat out like a cnut because your more advanced (or cos your hard now) now or you just aint got the time to get more of your bodyparts done!!!


----------



## neildo

Jungle said:


> *The Protein Shake*
> 
> Also known as "steroid drinks" by people that train in health clubs and talk about shares, wine and basil.
> 
> Drink one a day combined with press-ups and bicep curls and you will become MASSIVE.
> 
> Aim to buy brands that spend more money on advertising and marketing.


You may add that people unaccustomed to such drinks often make comments such as "i'm not going to start on the hardcore protein drinks, i *don't want to get massive* or anything". It is also a well known fact that the number 1 selling maxi-muscle cyclone is officially the best protein drink one can take, no others will yield such large gains in strength, size or ego.


----------



## GunnaGetBig

*Hardgainer*

Predominantly found amongst Natty (See Nattys) memebers of the gym who follow a spot on diet (See Getting diet spot on). A hardgainer will find it extremely difficult to gain weight due to a superhuman genetical defect that results in a super fast metabolism. Unfortunatley this defect means that they need to eat 10x as much as JW007 (See Hulk).

Hardgainers cannot partake in lifting heavy weights(See lifting heavy) due to the sheer weakness of their muscles and instead opt for isolation exercises in order to "feel the burn".

Many hardgainers take the approach of doubling their protein intake to two scoops a day! However, due to their fast metabolism, this crazy amount of protein doesn't go far and many see it as a waste of money. In order for hardgainers to reap maximum benefits from such vast amounts of protein they need to load up on Creatine (Citation needed).


----------



## Tinytom

*Get Massive*

Term employed both by roiders (alpha) (small cock) and nattys (scum) (suck cock)

*Get Massive - Roider* - the term which encompasses a wide range of activities facilitated by the taking of MASSIVE amounts of gear hence GET MASSIVE.

To GET MASSIVE on massive amounts of gear the roider must



Eat lots of cakes cos calories make muscle


Lift overly heavy (see lifting heavy)


buy clothes too small for them


Have a heart attack getting out of bed in the morning on way to fridge for whole milk super calorie shake and 100iu insulin shot.


Look in disdain at Nattys who are not massive


Carry imaginary carpets to prepare for being massive


Read Flex and follow the routines in there


*Get Massive - Natty*

A natty will need to learn the following phrases

'I dont want to get massive so I wont take gear'

'I dont train hard because I dont want to get massive'

basically the formula is such

I dont want to (strenuous or challenging action) because I dont want to get massive

or A + B = Scum natty non roider Beta.


----------



## Tinytom

*Lesbian*

Roider - attractive girl who does not fancy a roider because she likes skinny rake like girl men.

Natty - attractive girl who does not fancy a natty because she likes disgusting huge muscles and swollen faces and puss filled abcesses


----------



## Big Dawg

*Getting toned*

Phrase used by fat women and girly men who want to look good on the beach. They are not entirely sure what it means or how to attain it, but they know that it is a good thing, and that it is the epitome of physical excellence.

To achieve the "toned" look, women must eat special k for breakfast, lunch and have a sensible dinner. For men, taking a legal steroid known as creatine and drinking four protein shakes a day will achieve the desired effect.

It is very important that those wishing to "get toned" do not engage in any weight training while following their toning diet as this may cause them to "blow up" and "get too big". Instead, masses of cardio should be done so that the individual's ribcage can become exposed in time for summer. Once an individual has got down to 9st and has a prominent ribcage, they can finally be considered "toned".


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

jw007 said:


> I have another
> 
> PULLDOWNS
> 
> A rarely used, and not very effective exercise, most commoly substituted by GAYS and WOMEN to replace the far superior "chinning" movement


lol:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

*DC55 UKM MEMBER*

*
*

*
**this person is bitter and jealous of JW007's awesomeness, popularity and general amazingness*

*
*

*
He hates the fact that LEGEND JW007 can think up rep whoring threads far surpasing his own limited intelligence*


----------



## YoungGun

"Abusing steroids" A word often used by jelous nattys trying to disguise their own insecurities for being substantially smaller in stature.


----------



## Uriel

Gyno

Men love t1ts. Take enough gear and you get your very own set to cherish ....... and what do you do?

Moan like fvck, take Letro and dream of surgery.

Gyno, looking good on women since 0000


----------



## jw007

dc55 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .......the only thing im jelous of my darling, is the amount of time you have spare!!!


what about my money?? power??? good looks?jacuzzi?????

None of that???

You must be jealous of the GUNS:thumb:


----------



## BigBiff

Tinytom said:


> *Get Massive*
> 
> Term employed both by roiders (alpha) (small cock) and nattys (scum) (suck cock)
> 
> *Get Massive - Roider* - the term which encompasses a wide range of activities facilitated by the taking of MASSIVE amounts of gear hence GET MASSIVE.
> 
> To GET MASSIVE on massive amounts of gear the roider must
> 
> 
> 
> Eat lots of cakes cos calories make muscle
> 
> 
> Lift overly heavy (see lifting heavy)
> 
> 
> buy clothes too small for them
> 
> 
> Have a heart attack getting out of bed in the morning on way to fridge for whole milk super calorie shake and 100iu insulin shot.
> 
> 
> Look in disdain at Nattys who are not massive
> 
> 
> Carry imaginary carpets to prepare for being massive
> 
> 
> Read Flex and follow the routines in there
> 
> 
> *Get Massive - Natty*
> 
> A natty will need to learn the following phrases
> 
> 'I dont want to get massive so I wont take gear'
> 
> 'I dont train hard because I dont want to get massive'
> 
> basically the formula is such
> 
> I dont want to (strenuous or challenging action) because I dont want to get massive
> 
> or A + B = Scum natty non roider Beta.


LMFAO Tom! excellent id contribute but most of the phrases have been taken up! someone should do 1 for those spice boys tht just train arms for town!


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> what about my money?? power??? good looks?jacuzzi?????
> 
> None of that???
> 
> You must be jealous of the GUNS:thumb:


I've not been invited to your fscking jacuzzi :cursing:


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> I've not been invited to your fscking jacuzzi :cursing:


want to use my jacuzzi mate

We can use my infa red sauna after:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> want to use my jacuzzi mate
> 
> We can use my infa red sauna after:thumbup1:


Only if you dont do a "Pelayo" on me :lol:


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> Only if you dont do a "Pelayo" on me :lol:


I assume that means suck your c0ck and pretend Im not Gay?????


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> I assume that means suck your c0ck and pretend Im not Gay?????


 :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Tall said:


> Only if you dont do a "Pelayo" on me :lol:


Which roughly translates to "Please God I hope he goes Pelayo on me!":lol:


----------



## Tinytom

*Bum Bag*

Normally worn by Gays and fat disneyland people. Also called Fanny Pack.

Bumbags look good on roiders because it shows that your legs are too big to fit anything into your pockets.


----------



## The_Kernal

*SPREAD THE RED...!*

When the token roider get roid rage from reading sh1tty nonsensical posts like this (*below)* from the average "Natty and Proud" activist. By spreadding the red the roiders club together and neg rep the sh1t out of the poster thus rendering them banned from the real world of bodybuilding...

A typical reason to *spread the red* is the post below. Usually made by a lesser Beta male natural in the hope of getting some natty reps for his mocking of real men. The posts are usually bull Sh1t that is found in the media or spoken about in Spa clubs or Hotel Gyms where Nattys rule. The token give away for these posts are they are usually encrusted at the end with a number of kisses, love hearts or Wub-smilies. (this is a sign of submissive "i know im doing wrong but dont rape me" attitude)

Also common links are

*GAY LORD *

*KEYBOARD WARRIOR *

*AVERAGE JOE*

*10INS TORNADO'S*



shorty said:


> roiders...from a natty point of view
> 
> spotty, sweaty, large amounts of back hair, angry or small man syndrome , small penis, generally small in stature therefore must compensate with large amounts of anabolic drugs to grow in other ways, cheats and are usually criminals who where clothes from mothercare...
> 
> not sure if this will make it into the print copy :lol: :lol: :innocent:
> 
> :wub:


----------



## jw007

The_Kernal said:


> *SPREAD THE RED...!*
> 
> When the token roider get roid rage from reading sh1tty nonsensical posts like this (*below)* from the average "Natty and Proud" activist. By spreadding the red the roiders club together and neg rep the sh1t out of the poster thus rendering them banned from the real world of bodybuilding...
> 
> A typical reason to *spread the red* is the post below. Usually made by a lesser Beta male natural in the hope of getting some natty reps for his mocking of real men. The posts are usually bull Sh1t that is found in the media or spoken about in Spa clubs or Hotel Gyms where Nattys rule. The token give away for these posts are they are usually encrusted at the end with a number of kisses, love hearts or Wub-smilies. (this is a sign of submissive "i know im doing wrong but dont rape me" attitude)
> 
> Also common links are
> 
> *GAY LORD *
> 
> *KEYBOARD WARRIOR *
> 
> *AVERAGE JOE*
> 
> *10INS TORNADO'S*


LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shorty

The_Kernal said:


> The token give away for these posts are they are usually encrusted at the end with a number of kisses, love hearts or Wub-smilies. (this is a sign of submissive "i know im doing wrong but dont rape me" attitude)


 :blowme: just for you roider


----------



## jw007

Some Fantastic definitions so far..

Keep em coming as wil be collating them all shortly

Still waiting on the

*NAP 50s* Definition tho


----------



## The_Kernal

*NAPS 50 *

COMMONLY USED BY THE MOST HARDCORE ROIDER, ALSO MYTH STATES THAT JW007 USES THESE AS PAIN KILLERS OR HANGOVER CURES.

THIS POTENT WONDER DRUG WAS USED FOR THE TREATMENT OF FREDDY MERCURY IN HIS LATE STAGES OF BETA-NESS, EVEN HE COULD NOT HANDLE THE ALPHA POWER POSSESSED BY THE WONDER SUPPLEMENT.

MUCH CONTRAVERSY SURROUNDS *NAPS* WITH PEOPLE SAYING THAT 1 TAB WILL RENDER YOU ON YOUR DEATH BED WHILST OTHERS SAY 2-3 A DAY WILL GIVE YOU SUPERHUMAN ALPHA STRENGTH.

THESE VIEWS SORT OUT THE COMMON MISCONCEPTION THAT *NAPS* ARE BAD FOR YOU. USING THIS PROVEN THRORY BY Dr JW007 AND BIOCHEMIST TINYTOM IN THE STUDY OF BETANESS. SHOULD YOU BE MAD ENOUGH TO THINK, "MMM I INJECT VETNARY GRADE GEAR AND 2G OF TEST EW. I DONT THINK A TAB WILL HURT ME" THEN YOU ARE A TRUE ROIDER ALPHA.

IF YOU THINK "HOLY SH1T, IF I TAKE THIS I CANT DRINK OR EAT PIZZA FOR A WHOLE YEAR, ALSO I NEED CYCLE INSURANCE, LIV 52 MILK THISTLE AND 10 GALLONS OF WATER ED" THEN YOU SHOULD STAY NATTY OR TRY *D-BOL*.

OTHER COMMON LINKS ARE

*MOON FACE*

*JAFFA CAKE *

*HIV *


----------



## jw007

The_Kernal said:


> *NAPS 50 *
> 
> COMMONLY USED BY THE MOST HARDCORE ROIDER, ALSO MYTH STATES THAT JW007 USES THESE AS PAIN KILLERS OR HANGOVER CURES.
> 
> THIS POTENT WONDER DRUG WAS USED FOR THE TREATMENT OF FREDDY MERCURY IN HIS LATE STAGES OF BETA-NESS, EVEN HE COULD NOT HANDLE THE ALPHA POWER POSSESSED BY THE WONDER SUPPLEMENT.
> 
> MUCH CONTRAVERSY SURROUNDS *NAPS* WITH PEOPLE SAYING THAT 1 TAB WILL RENDER YOU ON YOUR DEATH BED WHILST OTHERS SAY 2-3 A DAY WILL GIVE YOU SUPERHUMAN ALPHA STRENGTH.
> 
> THESE VIEWS SORT OUT THE COMMON MISCONCEPTION THAT *NAPS* ARE BAD FOR YOU. USING THIS PROVEN THRORY BY Dr JW007 AND BIOCHEMIST TINYTOM IN THE STUDY OF BETANESS. SHOULD YOU BE MAD ENOUGH TO THINK, "MMM I INJECT VETNARY GRADE GEAR AND 2G OF TEST EW. I DONT THINK A TAB WILL HURT ME" THEN YOU ARE A TRUE ROIDER ALPHA.
> 
> IF YOU THINK "HOLY SH1T, IF I TAKE THIS I CANT DRINK OR EAT PIZZA FOR A WHOLE YEAR, ALSO I NEED CYCLE INSURANCE, LIV 52 MILK THISTLE AND 10 GALLONS OF WATER ED" THEN YOU SHOULD STAY NATTY OR TRY *D-BOL*.
> 
> OTHER COMMON LINKS ARE
> 
> *MOON FACE*
> 
> *JAFFA CAKE *
> 
> *HIV *


Fck me mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think "roider dictionary" needs to employ you full time:laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Im liking *CYCLE INSURANCE*

Please provide a definition please Kernal:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

FPMSL this is gonna be the best thread on UK-M yet....except for JW's 'Fictional' thread of course


----------



## The_Kernal

*CYCLE INSURANCE*

A product made by Genetic Edge exclusively for roiders who have there health in mind. This product has more things in it than a chineese Dr Herb pharmacy. Coming in descreet package its readily added to the Alpha protein drink twice a day.

Only real roiders or people with taste bud deficiency can use this product and it has been known to SLAY the odd natty / pregnant female in the past due to its potent, rank dogsh1t taste..! coming in chocco and vanilla ( or as commonly know in the hardcore gyms) as paint stripper and acid flavour, only the strong (or roider) can survive.


----------



## Goose

Hamster said:


> I thought BUM BAG's were worn by Roiders at the front so they could carry there tiny penis in there to keep it warm..thus stopping it from shrinking even further to save themselves from 100% humiliation when lobbing it out for the only slag they can pull (cos slags like the roid I AM MASSIVE look) and not been laughed at due to it's Roidered shrunken shrivelled state?


What makes you think roiders have small willys? :lol:


----------



## jw007

The_Kernal said:


> *CYCLE INSURANCE*
> 
> A product made by Genetic Edge exclusively for roiders who have there health in mind. This product has more things in it than a chineese Dr Herb pharmacy. Coming in descreet package its readily added to the Alpha protein drink twice a day.
> 
> Only real roiders or people with taste bud deficiency can use this product and it has been known to SLAY the odd natty / pregnant female in the past due to its potent, rank dogsh1t taste..! coming in chocco and vanilla ( or as commonly know in the hardcore gyms) as paint stripper and acid flavour, only the strong (or roider) can survive.


Ha ha

I thought *cycle insurance* was like a life insurance policy, where scaredy BETAs took it out in case they suffered liver failure from one *NAP 50:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## jw007

Hamster said:


> Experience tells me.
> 
> Back stage at Natty shows= extra lage package's in small posing trunks
> 
> Back stage at non Natty shows= looks like the whole competition is packing female genitalia.
> 
> :laugh:


Always Back stage eh:whistling:

Never at the front:lol: :lol: :lol:

*Nattys*

Always try to legitimise a bullsh1t reason for pulling out of the local show..

Usually howver its because they are just too small and FAT


----------



## Tinytom

*Gun Ho*

1. War cry shouted by stupid americans in films where most of them die. Cos they arent taking roids and so impervious to bullets.

2. Slag or Hor of Babylon that loves big arms see also 'all women are slags'


----------



## Tinytom

*ATG - Ass to Ground*

1. Technique whereby the roider squats Ass to Ground in order to get massive legs. Of course in proper Roider terminology 'ground' can be only 2 inches from standing.

2. Warning cry when JW is in the vicinity so you dont get bum raped.


----------



## BigDom86

Tinytom said:


> *ATG - Ass to Ground*
> 
> 2. Warning cry when JW is in the vicinity so you dont get bum raped.


 :bounce:


----------



## ares1

*ILS*

Invisible Lat Syndrome

Also called "carpet carrying"

this is a very disturbing form of DEMENTIA it was first discovered in the 80's and has become more and more prominent in modern society.

The common signs of this mental disorder are easy to spot typically the person in question (usually NATTY*) walks around as if he was Ronnie Coleman with flared lats & chest stuck out... in reality they have no lats and man boobs - however they are unaware of this.

Currently the Psychiatric Society of Britain are carrying out research into this prevelent form of DEMENTIA - but it is thought DEATH and HEAVY DEADLIFTS are the only cure.

*see definition of NATTY


----------



## jw007

This as posted in another thread a very very good definition

Originally Posted by pastanchicken

*ALPHA LIFTS*

Bodybuilders over a certain awesomeness level are classified as Alpha (eg JW).

These select few can lift more weight than mere mortals can comprehend, hence alpha lifts


----------



## jw007

CarbWhore said:


> *ILS*
> 
> Invisible Lat Syndrome
> 
> Also called "carpet carrying"
> 
> this is a very disturbing form of DEMENTIA it was first discovered in the 80's and has become more and more prominent in modern society.
> 
> The common signs of this mental disorder are easy to spot typically the person in question (usually NATTY*) walks around as if he was Ronnie Coleman with flared lats & chest stuck out... in reality they have no lats and man boobs - however they are unaware of this.
> 
> Currently the Psychiatric Society of Britain are carrying out research into this prevelent form of DEMENTIA - but it is thought DEATH and HEAVY DEADLIFTS are the only cure.
> 
> *see definition of NATTY


ILS a definate entry mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

*She-Ra*

1. Female version of he-man in 80s cartoons.

2. Roider chick that makes load male type grunting noises when lifting e.g. raaaaaaaaah


----------



## Tinytom

*Aspiration*

1. Before injecting ROIDS to GET MASSIVE many ROIDERS aspirate (pull back on plunger) to check the needle is not in a vein. This is mainly employed by BETA ROIDERS because ALPHAs will of course inject correctly.

2. Nattys (see Scum, Beta, Small) aspire to be as big as roiders.


----------



## jw007

Tinytom said:


> *Aspiration*
> 
> 1. Before injecting ROIDS to GET MASSIVE many ROIDERS aspirate (pull back on plunger) to check the needle is not in a vein. This is mainly employed by BETA ROIDERS because ALPHAs will of course inject correctly.
> 
> *2. Nattys (see Scum, Beta, Small) aspire to be as big as roiders*.


 :lol: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## glanzav

THE SQUAT

used by alphas when in dyer need of a poo in a non hygienic place and you refuse your butt cheeks to touch that pan so you fight the pain and squat deep through out the whole s**t

and for people that dont train the legs theres the PULL UP for when your in dyer need of the s**t you no your quads and hamstraings cant take the pass so you hang from the drain pipes above and take fire


----------



## pastanchicken

chilisi said:


> any roider who believe's you need a pct after a cycle on just dbol is usually made to pull his pants down and sit in a puddle.


Quality :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

*Genetics*

*Ge-net-ics*

*
-noun (used with a singular verb )*

1. Biology. the science of heredity, dealing with resemblances and differences of related organisms resulting from the interaction of their genes and the environment

2. The genetic properties and phenomena of an organism

Often used by nattys to blame their lack of muscle on their parents breading from a beta gene pool eg "*I have bad genetics for bodybuilding"* can be translated as "*my mother was a slut and slept with a skinny man for cash*"

Not limited to nattys tho as can be used by certain 'roiders' as a reason for using eg "*I have bad genetics for bodybuilding so I need AAS*" can be translated as "*Why the feck would I wanna eat plain turkey and rice when I can juice up and eat KFC every day*"

Is also used for competitive roiders as a rational for coming second "*He has better genetics than me*" can be translated as "*I need more feckin Gear, some GH and IGF and **** loads more slin&#8230;..and KFC*"


----------



## funguswarrior

*IDIOT*

Forum members such as *doyle369* for making the following type comments:

*Why I hate bodybuilding*

main reason I because I will see people on bodybuilding forums.. look at their pics and think to myself 'I want to look like them'. They give me inspiration. Then I find out that they have been doing steroids.

Then I feel as though I will never look like that because I will never take steriods

Reason being, a mate of mine died from taking steroids.

seen so much bad feedback on TV radio and news.. and learnt alot about them in P.E.

This type of member should also be found on Gay knitting forums


----------



## shorty

Magic Torch said:


> *Genetics*
> 
> *Ge-net-ics*
> 
> *
> -noun (used with a singular verb )*
> 
> 1. Biology. the science of heredity, dealing with resemblances and differences of related organisms resulting from the interaction of their genes and the environment
> 
> 2. The genetic properties and phenomena of an organism
> 
> Often used by nattys to blame their lack of muscle on their parents breading from a beta gene pool eg "*I have bad genetics for bodybuilding"* can be translated as "*my mother was a slut and slept with a skinny man for cash*"
> 
> Not limited to nattys tho as can be used by certain 'roiders' as a reason for using eg "*I have bad genetics for bodybuilding so I need AAS*" can be translated as "*Why the feck would I wanna eat plain turkey and rice when I can juice up and eat KFC every day*"
> 
> Is also used for competitive roiders as a rational for coming second "*He has better genetics than me*" can be translated as "*I need more feckin Gear, some GH and IGF and **** loads more slin&#8230;..and KFC*"





funguswarrior said:


> *IDIOT*
> 
> Forum members such as *doyle369* for making the following type comments:
> 
> *Why I hate bodybuilding*
> 
> main reason I because I will see people on bodybuilding forums.. look at their pics and think to myself 'I want to look like them'. They give me inspiration. Then I find out that they have been doing steroids.
> 
> Then I feel as though I will never look like that because I will never take steriods
> 
> Reason being, a mate of mine died from taking steroids.
> 
> seen so much bad feedback on TV radio and news.. and learnt alot about them in P.E.
> 
> This type of member should also be found on Gay knitting forums


both good :beer:


----------



## vlb

keep them up lads, making this **** poor meeting fly by


----------



## Big Dawg

*Penis*

Something that natties have on their heads.

Something that looks huge on a roider due to their massively shrunken prune-like balls.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

TRT (AKA SDS -Steroid Denial Syndrome by juicers)

Testosterone Replacement Therapy is an ingenious method by which 'natural bodybuilders' can take copious amounts of AAS legitimately and still claim to be drug free because we all know that if you take steroids under doctors orders, its not really taking drugs is it!

"my doctor said I have low test so he prescribed me 1 ½ grams of test and ½ gram tren per week just to bring me up where I would be naturally.... and anyway I haven't really noticed any difference to be honest, ive always been a short tempered aggressive c*nt "

So remember with 'proper diet' and proper use of supplements like 'horny goat weed and nattie bullsh1t' you too can be 250lb ripped... and still claim to be holier than though as you look down on us juicers from your pedestal.


----------



## Tinytom

*NATTY*

a bodybuilder who does not do gear (see also small, scum, pretend bodybuilder)

Large misconception that it derives from 'Natural' but in fact derives from 'gnat' i.e. the small buzzing annoying thing that pops up whenever there's a conversation about drugs.

Swatting a natty is an Alpha Roider pastime.


----------



## Uriel

*Trenbolone.*

Comes in a few esters blah blah.... No matter.

This is grown up juice for hardcore knuckledragging men who are prepared to get huge. Does you no harm and you can drink plenty of beer on it to keep the old liver and Kidders tip top. Turns your p1sh a bit brown and makes you sweat like a blind lesbian in a fishmongers.

But..... It makes you strong as fvcking fvck.


----------



## jw007

*Nattys*

See SCUM, PENIS, LOSER, SKINNY, SLAG, GAY, C0CK MUNCHER, Sh1t, WHINGER, PUSSY, KNOB CHEESE

Insert filthy insult here


----------



## jw007

*NATTYS*

*
*

*
Poofs*


----------



## D_MMA

Haha class thread!!


----------



## vlb

Al Kerseltzer said:


> TRT (AKA SDS -Steroid Denial Syndrome by juicers)
> 
> Testosterone Replacement Therapy is an ingenious method by which 'natural bodybuilders' can take copious amounts of AAS legitimately and still claim to be drug free because we all know that if you take steroids under doctors orders, its not really taking drugs is it!
> 
> "my doctor said I have low test so he prescribed me 1 ½ grams of test and ½ gram tren per week just to bring me up where I would be naturally.... and anyway I haven't really noticed any difference to be honest, ive always been a short tempered aggressive c*nt "
> 
> So remember with 'proper diet' and proper use of supplements like 'horny goat weed and nattie bullsh1t' you too can be 250lb ripped... and still claim to be holier than though as you look down on us juicers from your pedestal.


class mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Macros:

For some people (see arm chair bodybuilder) these must be calculated to the N'th degree otherwise the sky will fall and life becomes less worth living.

Unless you have worked out how much carbs/proteins/fats you are getting to the micro gram every meal you will never reach that PB on that exercise that eludes you still (see dumbbell kick backs).

For the more serious trainer (see non natty  ), a Macro is a huge outlet similar to an alladins cave full of cheap booze, chicken breasts and bulk packs of jaffa cakes in which you require a membership card at the checkout.


----------



## pastanchicken

:lol: Nice mate


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

spandex

a peculiar form of gym-wear worn only by limp wristed skinny a*sed non leg training protein bar munching skin tight vest wearing energy drink swilling, screaming as they bench press, pimpley faced metrosexual haircut toting man bag carrying £200 reebok trainer shod sweat/headband wearing "dont wanna be big just wanna be cut" claiming f*ckwits!


----------



## magnum

Gloves

Worn by ******* who dont wish to feel the metal. Worn in health clubs by spiky haired gay boys so as not to get calisis on their precious Nivea soaked hands.


----------



## The_Kernal

LETS GET THIS BACK ALIVE

SOMEONE CHALLENGE KERNAL AND ILL WRITE SOME DEFINITIONS


----------



## The_Kernal

*roiderize *Used on online forums, refers to when a person gets upset at something and goes through and edits their posts, removing everything they're saying and replacing it with a period, leaving shells of the conversation for people to guess at. Sometimes is done when the person is publicly humiliated, but more often is done when a person simply wants to erase their existance from the forum and have nothing to do with it any longer.

 


----------



## The_Kernal

*roidgina* The extreme growth of the clitoris such that it resembles a penis. This is often the result of steroid abuse by the woman


----------



## The_Kernal

*roidos *Any of the gym going steroid abusing club frequenting Tapout shirt wearing loud talking obnoxious city dwelling populace. Roidos are similar to Guidos in most aspects, except one sharp difference: roidos do not claim any sort of cultural heritage overtly except for possibly gym and club "culture", while guidos are exclusive to the Italian culture and indigenous to the Greater New Jersey/ Long Island/ Staten Island region. While most frequently spotted in urban areas, Roidos can exist in ANY region, be it urban or rural, as long as they have access to steroids, a gym, and a club to "lay the mack down on some college bitches". They are also charicterized by **** talking, quick tempers, and getting their asses handed to them by bikers, homeless men, and real martial artists for talking **** while roided up.

 


----------



## The_Kernal

*alpha male syndrome*  psychological ailment when a guy always has to push or boss others around, start fights, talk ****, make himself the center of attention, assume responsibility for anyone else's triumph while also pushing the blame for his ****-ups onto others. This is commonly found in the Natural athlete or Beta male and has heredatory properties. This certain kind of viral syndrome is highly contagous in health spa's and bedroom gyms. The only cure is a strong course of AAS. or ASS in a natty case.


----------



## The_Kernal

rite u cnuts not one reply while i have been doing my homework. my fingers are killing


----------



## bigbob33

Good effort kernal, how about one for winny?


----------



## jw007

liking them definations alot

But would like

"tuppaware"

"plastic bodybuilder"

"keep it tight"

"carb cycling"


----------



## Dezw

GUSHER

During the act of injecting one's self with a performance enhancing compound, a vain is inadvertently clipped on removing the needle from the muscle, resulting in a fountain of blood literally gushing out from the muscle.

This can be particularly bad for people trying to hide their steroid therapy from friends and family as a major cleanup operation be required.

A typical gushing scene can be viewed in the film "A Nightmare on Elm Street."


----------



## The_Kernal

*keep it tight* slang for don't be sloppy or loose, as in hair a weave/hair do, your outfit works, keeping your body fit, neat and clean, making your whole image work and rocking it.

Also a "Chant" heard to many other body builders onstage whilst competing, This commonly translates to and generally means under the context. "FVCK ME IS THERE NOTHING ELSE TO SHOUT IN THIS SPORT, CAN WE MAKE UP A SONG LIKE IN FOOTBALL"

OR

Keep it thght = "YOUR FVCKED MATE NUMBER 6 IS PI55ING ALL OVER YOU,.................. SO IS 5, 4, 3, 2 AND EVERYONE FROM 10 ONWARDS.

Other common refrences are JW007's tee shirt and Cons Bum Hole.

 


----------



## The_Kernal

*plastic bodybuilder *

A common refrence in the gym world to someone who THINKS they are a bodybuilder. After a 2week coures of 5mg Dbol and some Maximuscle shakes you too can become PLASTIC, using only the mirrors from a Gypsy fun fair to look wide and hooge your journey of Plastic awsomeness begins here..

other common references are to those who bannish the use of Awsomeness enhancing drugs, the natural athlete, tri-athlete, fun-runner and weekend bicep trainer.

Also Seen

*Knob Jockey *

*Gimp *

*Sunday league Football *


----------



## The_Kernal

*carb* */ carb cycling *One unit of concentrated evil. Each gram has over 250 grams of fat inside it. Removing them from your food, water, and air removes the necessity of exercise, and allows full consumption of saturated fat as long as it has no carbs.

This can be done by cycling the nutritional value. In effect you could carb cycle using only Stella and jaffa Cakes on a day on day off basis, on the off days one can indulge on as many saturated fats as one wishes knowing the next day all food will be banned bar a jaffa Cake Breakfast and unlimited Stella to keep hydrated.


----------



## The_Kernal

*meathead *An enormously muscular guy who cannot hold a conversation about anything other than weight-lifting and protein shakes. Gets upset very quickly when he cannot complete his own sentences and thoughts. Can be found at nightclubs wearing shirts that are 10 sizes too small (if at all). They are by far the most closely related human beings to that of apes, chimpanzees, and other primate. They are evolutionary hindered and are less capable of following directions than my dead hampster


----------



## jw007

The_Kernal said:


> *meathead *An enormously muscular guy who cannot hold a conversation about anything other than weight-lifting and protein shakes. Gets upset very quickly when he cannot complete his own sentences and thoughts. Can be found at nightclubs wearing shirts that are 10 sizes too small (if at all). They are by far the most closely related human beings to that of apes, chimpanzees, and other primate. They are evolutionary hindered and are less capable of following directions than my dead hampster


been spying on me again kernal:thumb:


----------



## The_Kernal

*the daddy* To be the hardest person in you prison or



A word you should make your lady say when laying her from behind... other Uk-m members such as Jw, Tiny tom, The Kernal and Rs2007 are commonly refered to as the Daddy.

For Rs2007 look for *PLASTIC DADDY *


----------



## The_Kernal

jw007 said:


> been spying on me again kernal:thumb:


YEAH BUDDY..! THIS THREAD NEED SOME SPEED BABY..!


----------



## jw007

*Mothercare*

A large chain of shops, apparently catering for kiddie sized clothes...

This is a popular misconception.......

Mothercare is secertly "THE" place for Roiders to shop...

Due to the "niche and freaky" nature of bodybuilding, the general public would be largely offended and discouraged from shopping in a store labelled "ROIDS R US" so as a way to reach mainstream outlets and go in under the radar as to speak, Owner\chairman and fellow ROIDER Mr.Tren Bolone called it "mothercare" and goy us all tax free deductions on super tight spray on t-shirts

Nattys dont shop here as clothes dwarf them and they look like a sack of potatoes


----------



## MOLLSKI

outstanding idea jw,can i ask bud is that you in the photo?you look massive m8


----------



## jw007

MOLLSKI said:


> outstanding idea jw,can i ask bud is that you in the photo?you look massive m8


yes mate thats me in photo (one in avvy not ones in sig PMSL)

Mak photoshopped it, I am not green, Or quite as big PMSL

Actual pic is somewhere onmy shic thread..

Altho I am super awesome


----------



## MOLLSKI

you look massive bro how tall are you?how heavy?


----------



## jw007

MOLLSKI said:


> you look massive bro how tall are you?how heavy?


I used to be 5'10" but im def shorter these days

currently residing at 230+ lean lbs but plagued by injuries

Aim when repaired to get to 245-250 lean lbs

Hit 242lb lean last year before ripped bicep off..

have been 260+ FAT :lol: :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal

*have been 260+ FAT*

*hulk fat*

this word dose not exist


----------



## The_Kernal

chilisi said:


> ha ha you should work for oxford concise dictionaries.


I need to get a life m8,thing is. jw is prepping me for my next show so he says i have to pimp him up as payment.


----------



## dmcc

*Smarties * n

Children's sweets, generally eaten in mass quantities and with alarming speed; the same manner in which the Alpha strength athlete consumes Oxy's.

See also *Skittles*


----------



## Tinytom

*'light weight'*

An expression used by roiders and naturals alike to incorrectly instruct the brain that the weight they are about to lift is 'light' and therefore they will get more reps in the set.

Ironically for naturals (see also pu$$ies, scum, beta) it normally is light weight as they do not possess the superhuman roidination ability of their juiced up small cocked junkie brothers.

double ironically the 'lightweight' pushed by many roiders is actually an easy weight made harder by the roiders gh gut and diet of mcdonalds and crisps.

*'Big Arms'* (also 'Big Chest' 'Big Legs' etc)

See also 'light weight' because lifting heavy weight will produce big arms, roiders generally lift above their manageable weight to get MASSIVE. This normally facilitiates the use of incredible body english to get the weight up and therefore ironically takes the strain off the 'big arms' and onto other bodyparts and therefore the 'light weight' lifted for arms actually does not make the arms grow. This to the roider obviously means that they are not taking enough gear and so take MORE gear to GET MASSIVE.


----------



## jw007

*Classic bodybuilder*

As the name suggests, this is actually an "oxymoron" commonly referred to as a "contradiction in terms"....

Loosely describes a very lightly muscled person with no recognisable "muscle mass" to speak off who wishes to compete in "real bodybuilding shows"

This catagory was created for the less dedicated, far weaker, smaller, gayer lifter to allow BETAS to actully step on stage with some minute hope of some tiny amount of credability and a chance of bringing home some silverware...

It would be wrong to class "classic bodybuilders" with "nattys" (see scum, beta, gay, pussy) As a lot of themare roided up to the eyeballs..

HOWEVER, The everyday "ROIDER" (see ALPHA, GOD, JW007, KERNAL poss TT) finds them an embarrasment with their spagetti arms, tiny backs and general emaciated appearance.....

Currently ROIDERS are campainging to have this class disbanded as gives BBing the totally wrong image to the public


----------



## Tinytom

jw007 said:


> *Classic bodybuilder*
> 
> As the name suggests, this is actually an *"oxymoron"* commonly referred to as a "contradiction in terms"....
> 
> Loosely describes a very lightly muscled person with no recognisable "muscle mass" to speak off who wishes to compete in "real bodybuilding shows"
> 
> This catagory was created for the less dedicated, far weaker, smaller, gayer lifter to allow BETAS to actully step on stage with some minute hope of some tiny amount of credability and a chance of bringing home some silverware...
> 
> It would be wrong to class "classic bodybuilders" with "nattys" (see scum, beta, gay, pussy) As a lot of themare roided up to the eyeballs..
> 
> HOWEVER, The everyday "ROIDER" (see ALPHA, GOD, JW007, KERNAL poss TT) finds them an embarrasment with their spagetti arms, tiny backs and general emaciated appearance.....
> 
> Currently ROIDERS are campainging to have this class disbanded as gives BBing the totally wrong image to the public


*Oxymoron*

Roider who takes 10 oxys a day and thinks that the water bloat and severe gyno is muscle mass and 'big chest' (see big chest, light weight)

Generally wears rag tops and bandanas and carries around tupperware filled with food that he never eats but carries to show he is a bodybuilder


----------



## Tinytom

*Big Dave*

Someone's mate or friend who is bigger than you and does little work to get it

'oh my mate Big Dave is MASSIVE and he only eats mcdonalds and never takes gear'

See also Oxymoron.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Mr 'Used to be'

all the inadequate insecure feeling skinny ****d pr*cks who on seeing you for the first time in a vest say:

"i used to train but I had to stop cos i was getting way too big. i was twice the size of you, not an ounce of fat and i never did steriods"

these same guys never have have any photos of themselves when they were gigantic however this is neither here nor there. the fact is THEY USED TO BE HUGE!!


----------



## pastanchicken

Tinytom said:


> *Oxymoron*
> 
> Roider who takes 10 oxys a day and thinks that the water bloat and severe gyno is muscle mass and 'big chest' (see big chest, light weight)
> 
> Generally wears rag tops and bandanas and carries around tupperware filled with food that he never eats but carries to show he is a bodybuilder


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

*Reps*

1. Gay green things that Betas think elevates them to stardom on forums

2. Limitations set by Betas on their workouts i.e. 10 reps per set. Alphas do up to 20 reps per set sometimes more if they are feeling particularly roided that day or maybe have had a halo-suppository that day. In fact true alphas dont even know how many reps they do they do as many as they need to grow. Alphas set the limits to their own greatness i.e. none.


----------



## ares1

*Deca Di*k*

- When a roider can not get an erection & his penis has shrunk because he iz using roids... innit.

- Also common in Beta's who do not use large enough test dosages


----------



## dmcc

*Stella *n

The only acceptable pre-workout carb drink for the dedicated Alpha Roider.

*Regional or dialectical variants: *Grolsch, Zywiec, Becks, Peroni


----------



## The_Kernal

im loving this now. good work boys. uncle jw will be proud


----------



## dale_flex

*Lactose Intolerance*

A natty's excuse for only using 1 scoop of isolate per day.

An alpha's response when the gf ask's what's that smell and why there's skiddy's in your pants??? I'm lactose intollerant baby now shut up moaning and carry on licking my shrivelled up balls.


----------



## Magic Torch

jw007 said:


> *Classic bodybuilder*
> 
> As the name suggests, this is actually an "oxymoron" commonly referred to as a "contradiction in terms"....
> 
> Loosely describes a very lightly muscled person with no recognisable "muscle mass" to speak off who wishes to compete in "real bodybuilding shows"
> 
> This catagory was created for the less dedicated, far weaker, smaller, gayer lifter to allow BETAS to actully step on stage with some minute hope of some tiny amount of credability and a chance of bringing home some silverware...
> 
> It would be wrong to class "classic bodybuilders" with "nattys" (see scum, beta, gay, pussy) As a lot of themare roided up to the eyeballs..
> 
> HOWEVER, The everyday "ROIDER" (see ALPHA, GOD, JW007, KERNAL poss TT) finds them an embarrasment with their spagetti arms, tiny backs and general emaciated appearance.....
> 
> Currently ROIDERS are campainging to have this class disbanded as gives BBing the totally wrong image to the public


 :lol: You Cun_t xx


----------



## dale_flex

*Forced reps*

As advocated by alpha's Dorian Yates and Mike Mentzer. Alpha's use this technique to go past failure and increase the intensity of an exercise.

Beta's and weekend warrior's use this technique as a method of loading far to much weight onto a machine (typically a smith machine) and making they're training partner attempt to upright row 80% of the weight whilst they do "partials" whilst grunting, squirming and arching they're back on the bench whilst thinking everyone in the gym is impressed with they're stupidity.


----------



## russforever

Al Kerseltzer said:


> Mr 'Used to be'
> 
> all the inadequate insecure feeling skinny ****d pr*cks who on seeing you for the first time in a vest say:
> 
> "i used to train but I had to stop cos i was getting way too big. i was twice the size of you, not an ounce of fat and i never did steriods"
> 
> these same guys never have have any photos of themselves when they were gigantic however this is neither here nor there. the fact is THEY USED TO BE HUGE!!


hehe my favorite have loads of them at the pubs friday night :thumb:


----------



## jw007

*TREN*

This name strikes fear into the heart of Natty (see scum, sh1t bag, pussy, beta, gay) Lifters

It is also revered by the beginner and intermediate "roider"

Once this word begins to get bandied about you will hear Beta crys of

"your not ready for this yet"

"it has really harsh side effects"

"you will die if you use that"

"you need a million more cycles under your belt"

"add internet wives tale here"

The true "ROIDER" laughs and scoffs at this rubbish and mocks those Beta punks..

For True "roiders" know the only major side effect is... "SUPER AWESOME-NESS"

and heartburn, sleep apnea, nite sweats, sleep disturbances, lack of appetite a few others but who gives a sh1t really


----------



## The_Kernal

*Steroids* Perhaps some of you should do a tiny bit of research?

Anabolic steroids, also known as anabolic-androgenic steroids or AAS, are a class of steroid hormones related to the hormone testosterone. They increase protein synthesis within cells, which results in the buildup of cellular tissue (anabolism), especially in muscles. Anabolic steroids also have androgenic and virilizing properties, including the development and maintenance of masculine characteristics such as the growth of the vocal cords and body hair. The word anabolic comes from the Greek: anabole, "to build up", and the word androgenic comes from the Greek: andros, "man" + genein, "to produce".

The non-medical use of anabolic steroids is controversial because of their adverse effects and their use to gain potential advantage in competitive sports and be totally awsome with females. The use of anabolic steroids is banned by all major sporting bodies, including the WTA, ITF, International Olympic Committee, FIFA, UEFA, the National Hockey League, Major League Baseball, the National Basketball Association, the European Athletic Association and the National Football League. As we all know none of these associations matter and we will never be gay enough to play for them.

(Please note how baseball was not the only sport mentioned) Touch Cock is also a sport played by men.

Anabolic steroids are controlled substances in many countries, including the United States (U.S.), Canada, the United Kingdom (UK), Australia, Argentina and Brazil, while in other (proper) countries, such as Mexico and Thailand, they are freely available. In countries where the drugs are controlled, there is often a black market in which smuggled or counterfeit drugs are sold to users.

The reason that AAS has got such a bad name attached to it now is because of media producers who know just as much about the topic as the people writing these stupid definitions. Mind you, most of them, I filled with spelling errors which would reflect the lack of your intellegence.

Anadrol 50 (oxymetholone)

Anadur (nandrolone hexylphenylpropionate)

Anavar (oxandrolone)

AndroGel (transdermal testosterone)

Arimidex (anastrozole)

Aromasin (exemestane)

Clenbuterol

Clomid (clomiphene citrate)

Cytomel (liothyronine sodium)

Deca Durabolin (nandrolone decanoate)

Dianabol / D-bol (methandrostenolone)

Dynabolan (nandrolone undecanoate)

Ephedrine Hydrochloride

EPO (erythropoietin)

Equipoise (boldenone undecylenate)

Finaplix (trenbolone acetate)

Halotestin (fluoxymesterone)

Human Growth Hormone HGH (somatotropin)

Insulin

Letrozole (femara)

Masteron (drostanolone propionate)

Nilevar (norethandrolone)

Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate)

Omnadren

Primobolan (methenolone acetate)

Testosterone Enanthate

Sten

Sustanon 250

Teslac (testolactone)

Testosterone CHP

Testosterone Cypionate

Testosterone Propionate

Testosterone Suspension

Testoviron

Trenbolone Enanthate (Trenbolone Base + Enanthate Ester)

Tri Trenabol

Winstrol (stanozolol)

There is a list for all those who are scared to look at a steroid because they heard their friends mom's brother in-law saying that it shrinks your testicles. But, oh, since he was wise enough to make that accusation he must also know that there are things called "aromatization inhibitors". And what those do is keep the test as test and disallow it to aromatise and become estrogen or dht.

But im sure all of you already knew that.

Common paraphrase

"This guy i knew called JW took juice and kicked my ass because I said that steroids were for pussies."


----------



## ares1

*Sissy Squats:-*










Nuff said.


----------



## Ollie B

CarbWhore said:


> *Sissy Squats:-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said.


 :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal

more please boys, this needs to be in the top 10 threads.


----------



## Big Dawg

*DNP*

Ignorant man: "You can't eat 40 steak and kidney pies a day and lose weight!"

Man in the know: "Oh yes you can, try these."

DNP or dinitrophenol is a tasty drug which allows you to get ripped while continuing to eat like a pig. Take 10 a day for optimal fat burning effects. Some will tell you that it's "deadly" or will "cook you from the inside", but these people are usually idiots/ naturals who have never used the drug before and have vaginas where their penisis should be.

Seriously, this really is the smart way to cut. The general protocol is to take 200mg DNP in the morning, eat wine gums and pringles all day and take a further 200mg at night. Such a protocol can have the average obese person contest ready in 2 weeks. You may feel a little warm, but regardless of what anyone tells you, you won't die.

As everyone knows, there are only two ways to cut: the regular way and the DNP way:

Regular way = eat chicken and rice all day, do 3 hours cardio, have one sensible weekly cheat meal and lose 1lb a week.

DNP way = eat junk food and drink alcohol all day, take DNP and lose 1lb *A DAY!*

Side effects:

- sweating like a b1tch

- not being ar5ed to go to the gym due to feeling knackered

- running out of jaffa cakes and body fat very quickly


----------



## The_Kernal

*HAND SHAKE*

TWO COMMON TYPES.

1, THE NATTY SHAKE. WHEN SOME JOHNSON COMES TO SHAKE YOUR HAND AND SQUEEZES THE SH1T OUT OF IT LIKE THERE TRYING TO GET THE LAST BIT OF TOOTH PASTE OUT OF THE TUBE.

= VERY ANNOYING AND USUALLY PERFORMED BY BETAS UNDER 12 STONE IN AN ATTEMPT TO FEEL STRONG.

2, THE ALPHA SHAKE, THE ONLY TIME YOU CAN REFER TO ALPHA AS GAY. USING A MEASLEY WEAK SHAKE THAT PUTS FEAR INTO THE BETA HAND AS THEY WONDER WHY YOU HAVE NOT CRUSHED THERE HAND.

ONLY A REAL ALPHA ROIDER KNOWS A PROPER LIGHT HAND SHAKE MEANS " YES THAT WAS LIGHT, I DONT NEED TO SQUEEZE YOUR HAND. LOOK AT THE SIZE OF ME, ILL FVCKING KILL YOU IN ONE SWIPE..!"

ALPHA SHAKE = ALPHA IN LL SENSE'S, CAN ONLY BE DONE BY THE BIGGER BODYBUILDER, ALSO SHOWS HOT HONEYS THAY YOU WONT MALL THEM AND WILL CARESS THEM WITH YOUR GENTLE TOUCH ALL NIGHT. ( BEFORE SMASHING THERE PASTY TO OBLIVION)


----------



## The_Kernal

keep this moving or ill "SPREAD THE RED"


----------



## dale_flex

*Cardio*

An antequated method used by non "alphas" to lose bodyfat and generally lose muscle in the process. Natty's should run in fear of the "C" word as they will easily waste away if too much time is spent on stationary bike or similiar torture device.

For alphas there is only one acceptable form of cardio and it involves female/s screaming there name e.g JW, JW closely followed screams of pleasure then collapsing in a sweaty heap.


----------



## The_Kernal

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ROIDER DICTIONARY HAS BEEN STICKIED..!


----------



## The_Kernal

IT WILL BE AVAILABLE IN AMAZON IN SEPTEMBER


----------



## Dragon555

*Nobula - [nob - ula]*

A Natty show boat who goes under a heavily loaded bench press with a mate on each side lifting the weights for him, f*ckin up other gym members (see Alpha's) routines.


----------



## donggle

chilisi said:


> *health clubs*
> 
> health clubs are usually the hiding place of wannabe alpha males.struting around in shiny new tracks suits and are normally scene doing leg extentions whilst on there mobiles.
> 
> beta males use these gyms to pose infront of the smaller less muscular group of the population.
> 
> normally a place where you would find lots of screaming and light weight throwing competitions to become the hardest beta in the gym.
> 
> normally over priced and are full of beta fitness instructors with enough enthusiam to send a coma patient to sleep.


Also a form of "takeaway" for a horny Alpha as Health Clubs are usually bursting with HB9+'s and Range Rover milfs who get none from their Beta husbands at home.


----------



## The_Kernal

anyone who posts gets repped


----------



## jw007

*HARSH SIDES*

These are a fallacy, perpetrated by the Natty (see scum,loser, gay pussy) and uneducated persons, usually members of the cut and *past regurgetate brigade..*

Usually in answer to a *RODEIRS* (see superhuman, awesome, Jw007) AAS question about a mild dose in a cycle, answers vary from "keep blood levels stable or wil experience HARSH SIDES or 50mg dbol a day will give you HARSH SIDES...

Exactly what these "HARSH SIDES" are have never been established, despite frequent efforts to find out what they consist of, as such Harsh Sides remain something of an enigma perpetrated by d1ck heads


----------



## Tinytom

*Coming off*

of recreational bbers - finishing their slight visit into alphaland by finishing their course of ROIDS and embarkeing on a life of misery and BETAHOOD as a natural (gay, scum, small)


----------



## dmcc

*Testosterone Enanthate* n

See *"Mother's Milk to a Baby"*


----------



## dixie normus

*Prohormone User*

The lowest of the low, the scum of the fcuking earth. They pop the latest and greatest in chemical technology getting feck all gains and more liver damage than either the *ROIDER* or *NATTY* could ever dream of. They justify this route of popping all sorts of oral sh!te because 'they are scared of needles.' In reality they are fannies who should stick to creatine.


----------



## Tinytom

*Pro Homos*

A pro hormone user. A BETA NON NATTY that is scared of REAL ROIDS and so takes the next best thing which arent roids because they arent illegal so they can say they are stilll natural.

Kind of like a closet gay that likes the idea of cock but cant get the courage to stick it in their ass. Like Daffid off Little Britain he says he's a gay but actually doesnt like having cock in his ass.

So ironically a **** but not a **** i.e. Pro ****.



*legal note, the word Homos is not intending to insult real gays like JW DMCC and others. its meant for the pretend gays.


----------



## jw007

Tinytom said:


> *Pro Homos*
> 
> A pro hormone user. A BETA NON NATTY that is scared of REAL ROIDS and so takes the next best thing which arent roids because they arent illegal so they can say they are stilll natural.
> 
> Kind of like a closet gay that likes the idea of cock but cant get the courage to stick it in their ass. Like Daffid off Little Britain he says he's a gay but actually doesnt like having cock in his ass.
> 
> So ironically a **** but not a **** i.e. Pro ****.
> 
> 
> 
> *legal note, the word Homos is not intending to insult real gays like JW DMCC and others. its meant for the pretend gays.


SLAAAAAAG:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Alpha female

A person of questionable gender who once had a fit as f*ck body but was tempted by the dark side and who now consumes more test in a week then Arnie took in a month.

Characterised by their awesome physiques that wouldn't look out of place in the men's Olympia line up, they also have a jaw Desperate Dan would have been proud of, the vocal qualities of Krusty the Clown and a cl1t that wouldn't look out of place hanging from a donkey. In a feeble attempt to retain some femininity most alpha female go under the knife and have a couple of breast implants however the poached egg results have little effect.

To be avoided at all costs, these beasts will seriously f*ck you up if you mention the razor burn on their neck.....


----------



## The_Kernal

Just to let you ****, wannabe Alphas know im dishing out the reps as promised. JW will Uber rep you if its worhty. :thumb:


----------



## magnum

Al Kerseltzer said:


> Alpha female
> 
> A person of questionable gender who once had a fit as f*ck body but was tempted by the dark side and who now consumes more test in a week then Arnie took in a month.
> 
> Characterised by their awesome physiques that wouldn't look out of place in the men's Olympia line up, *they also have a jaw Desperate Dan would have been proud of, the vocal qualities of Krusty the Clown and a cl1t that wouldn't look out of place hanging from a donkey. In a feeble attempt to retain some femininity most alpha female go under the knife and have a couple of breast implants however the poached egg results have little effect.*
> 
> To be avoided at all costs, these beasts will seriously f*ck you up if you mention the razor burn on their neck.....


 Fuk me that was funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal

From Urban Dictionary...


*Hulk* When someone is refused sex and they have gonorrhea they rub all the discharge from the gonorrhea on their partners face when they are sleeping. When they wake up their face will be green like the hulk and they'll be angry.

she wouldn't have sex so i hulked that bitch




*hulk* 

Any being who is large, green-skinned, very muscular, and goes around grunting "HULK


*hulk* in other words, a big chumsy, usually bashes through walls and throws ladders at peoples faces... has major rage problems, gets very angry when you take his most precious foods (anything eatable. I.e Jaffa cakes )


*Hulk* A drink made by mixing "Blue WKD" and A pint of "Stella"

hey bar tender, get me a hulk


*Hulk attack dat hoe* Rip off yo shirt, cum on yo knuckles, and punch dat hoe in da face.

Dat hoe wouldn't put out, so i decided to hulk attack dat hoe.


----------



## The_Kernal

*Hulk Smash *The Hulk Smash is an epic sexual maneuver. When a man is having sex (or getting head, but it works much better when having sex, as it's easier to conceal the green paint), he stops, pulls out, and dips his dick in a can of green paint. He then goes over to the head of the bed and bellows, "HULK SMASH" while cock-slapping the girl, from left to right, across her face. He then yells, "HULK SMASH" a second time, cock-smacking her on the backswing. He then yells, "HULK SMASH" a third and final time, knocking the lamp off of the night table. He gets five bonus points for breaking her jaw, and wins if he breaks her neck.

Note: There is an optional beginning to the Hulk Smash, where when the man gets his erection, he may say, "Bruce Banner's getting angry!!!". However, this beginning is only recommended for experienced Hulk Smashers.

Norm was undefeated because no one ever survived his Hulk Smashes.

Norm was undefeated because no one ever survived the hulk smash he dealt out.


*Hulk Smash* Stretching a woman's vagina or anus to the point where some skin rips preferably with the hands causing bleeding.


*hulk smash* A very large bowel movement left in the toliet for everyone to see.

"Oh man! I dropped the biggest hulk smash ever, go check it out."



 


----------



## The_Kernal

*Hulk Smash!* When a girl is very loose, you take one fist and ram it into her vagina as far as you can. Then while your doing that, you take your other hand and ram down her throat hopefully killing her immediately and right after yelling "HULK SMASH"

Note* You need to hit fists the best was you can while screaming at the top of your lungs *

Yo, i ****ing did the "Hulk Smash!" to this bitch!


----------



## The_Kernal

*Hulk Smash!!!* When one (a man) has not been able to lay his salty foundations upon a lady for a lengthy period of time thus making his sack very large, resembling one green angry monster, the Hulk. When he eventually manages to release the beast upon a lady he smashes her all over the place, thus like the Hulk, hence the phrase 'Hulk Smash!!!'

Hulk Smash!!! = Releasing the beast within

Kernal- 'How did it go last night?

JW007- ' Mate its been so long I just went wild and Hulk Smashed her all over the place'

Kernal- 'Good lad!!!'


----------



## The_Kernal

*Hulk Shlong* The hulk shlong is also known as the Hulk's penis it is as big as 3 football fields or in other words 300 yards. The Hulk Shlong is a force not to be reckon with.

Hey look thats as Big as Hulk Shlo... Shh!! Dont say that it will get you.

How many Hulk Shlongs does it take to fill up a football field. Only 1 because there is only one.


----------



## Tinytom

*hulk smash*

Sprouts and potatos.


----------



## The_Kernal

Tinytom said:


> *hulk smash*
> 
> Sprouts and potatos.


lol..


----------



## jw007

outta reps Kernal LMFAO


----------



## The_Kernal

Beta Beta is French for Tiny Genetals. The renaissance brought many things to humanity aswell as a word for a tiny penis. They pronounce it an "o" instead of the "E" in Beta.

I played with my Beta all day , so now I am Le' tired.

 


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Cardio

An exercise invented by betas in a limpwristed attempt to do something original and useful as they aren't man enough to lift weights. Completely pointless and comes in a variety of gayness starting from the treadmill (slightly gay) and finishing on the crosstrainer (extremely f*cking gay). Cardio should be avoided by alphas at all costs! 30 seconds on the crosstrainer will turn the most roided alpha into a mincing *** within 15 seconds and from then on your are sentenced to a life of betaness, a fate worse than death.

The only cardio that should ever be considered by an alpha is rock climbing while simultaneously benchpressing 250kg and even that will raise suspicions that you might have an unhealthy interest in small boys...


----------



## The_Kernal

*Berlin Airlift* When DMCC fingers Uriel and lifts him up in the air and he shifts into the hitler salute while holding him in the air.

Teacher: The Berlin Airlift in 1948 supplied food and fuel to citizens of west Berlin when the russians closed off land access to Berlin.

 


----------



## The_Kernal

Bulgarian Gas Mask when a guy/ DMCC puts his nuts over the eyes of Uriel and places his penis near the top of the mouth.

Dmcc gave His Bitch Uriel a Bulgarian Gas Mask... he loved it.


----------



## dmcc

You bitch, I had a mouthful of water then!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## dmcc

*Andy Murray* n

What the media think a muscular man looks like. They are sorely mistaken.


----------



## The_Kernal

dmcc said:


> *Andy Murray* n
> 
> What the media think a muscular man looks like. They are sorely mistaken.


Also see pipe cleaner and DMCC's bitch


----------



## BillC

*20" GUNS* - Old Definition

the defining moment of Roiders transformation from Beta to Alpha status that Natty's( see scum, pussy) could only dream of through years of back training , Alpha curling, major death defying courses of AAS's and jaffa cakes by the truck load.

*20" GUNS* - revised and updated for 2009

arms found on scrawny Scots Tennis players with fook all personality. Acheived through playing games with fluffy balls and sinew strings. To complete the look, a few months of not eating and flexing non-existant muscles are required, showing a full complement of ribs and clavical must be popping out. Scaring women and children with gay punches as you score a point in said fluffy ball game is an optional extra.


----------



## The_Kernal

BillC said:


> *20" GUNS* - Old Definition
> 
> the defining moment of Roiders transformation from Beta to Alpha status that Natty's( see scum, pussy) could only dream of through years of back training , Alpha curling, major death defying courses of AAS's and jaffa cakes by the truck load.
> 
> *20" GUNS* - revised and updated for 2009
> 
> arms found on scrawny Scots Tennis players with fook all personality. Acheived through playing games with fluffy balls and sinew strings. To complete the look, a few months of not eating and flexing non-existant muscles are required, showing a full complement of ribs and clavical must be popping out. Scaring women and children with gay punches as you score a point in said fluffy ball game is an optional extra.


Approved and added to the hard back copy. Suitably repped.


----------



## dmcc

The_Kernal said:


> Also see pipe cleaner and DMCC's bitch


Excuse me, if anyone's going to be my bitch he has to have decent gunnage.


----------



## Barry5353

Jaffa cakes : 1

The primary diet of the Alpha ( see super-human, jw007, TT, muscle men ) eaten every three hours or so religiously and perfectly timed, enabling him to put on serious lean mass & wicked muscle with full density while simultaneously bringing out those eight pack definitions which again is only found on the Alpha Torso...In fact, Jaffa cakes & Alphas come a long way through bodybuilding history as they've been the primary Alpha food for the 22nd century Alpha male...and also having heard from the grape wine that Jaffa cakes were actually specifically made as the most coveted underground supplement secretly injested by the Alphas ( again see amazing, hulk, swole, jw )

Jaffa cakes : 2

The sole ( soul ) food almost every Beta ( see pussy, scum, gay, natty, ****ty ) craves & dies for but isn't allowed to touch, or rather out of chilling fear doesn't touch, as they are supposed to add unwanted empty calories boosting their already Beta boosted estrogen levels thereby storing copious amounts of fats and lard around their bellies, love handles and gay ar*ses which, the moment once set eyes upon, skyrockets the already existing extremely uncontrollable day-night long, hard-on conditions only experienced by the Alpha ( see juicer, AAS user, Anabolic Androgenic whores, jw007 ) who by the way solely exist on them...

Wonder if this will qualify to the finals..


----------



## jw007

Barry5353 said:


> Jaffa cakes : 1
> 
> The primary diet of the Alpha ( see super-human, jw007, TT, muscle men ) eaten every three hours or so religiously and perfectly timed, enabling him to put on serious lean mass & wicked muscle with full density while simultaneously bringing out those eight pack definitions which again is only found on the Alpha Torso...In fact, Jaffa cakes & Alphas come a long way through bodybuilding history as they've been the primary Alpha food for the 22nd century Alpha male...and also having heard from the grape wine that Jaffa cakes were actually specifically made as the most coveted underground supplement secretly injested by the Alphas ( again see amazing, hulk, swole, jw )
> 
> Jaffa cakes : 2
> 
> The sole ( soul ) food almost every Beta ( see pussy, scum, gay, natty, ****ty ) craves & dies for but isn't allowed to touch, or rather out of chilling fear doesn't touch, as they are supposed to add unwanted empty calories boosting their already Beta boosted estrogen levels thereby storing copious amounts of fats and lard around their bellies, love handles and gay ar*ses which, the moment once set eyes upon, skyrockets the already existing extremely uncontrollable day-night long, hard-on conditions only experienced by the Alpha ( see juicer, AAS user, Anabolic Androgenic whores, jw007 ) who by the way solely exist on them...
> 
> Wonder if this will qualify to the finals..


very nice post


----------



## Tinytom

*Wicked Witch*

1. My evil witch hag of a boss at work that constantly berates me.

2. The evil choice ultimatum given to ALPHA ROIDERS by their girlfriends (Jai Hoes, Sluts, Beeyatches, Wench, Cooking Slave)

'I want you to give up taking gear its making you too big, its either me or the gear which is it?'

Wicked witches normally get a house dropped on them or booted OUT of the house after issuing the ultimatum. Betas always submit to the wicked witch as they are like the cowardly lion, pretending to be proper roiders all big and tough but actually pu$$y holes.


----------



## jw007

Tinytom said:


> *Wicked Witch*
> 
> 1. My evil witch hag of a boss at work that constantly berates me.
> 
> 2. The evil choice ultimatum given to ALPHA ROIDERS by their girlfriends (Jai Hoes, Sluts, Beeyatches, Wench, Cooking Slave)
> 
> *'I want you to give up taking gear its making you too big, its either me or the gear **which** is it?'*
> 
> Wicked witches normally get a house dropped on them or booted OUT of the house after issuing the ultimatum. Betas always submit to the wicked witch as they are like the cowardly lion, pretending to be proper roiders all big and tough but actually pu$$y holes.


which translated means

*"your getting too hench and too much attention when your out, if youve not fcked and other sluts already your def going to now, This way if i get you looking sh1t you will have less chance as smaller guns=less [email protected]"*


----------



## uknumbr14

*FIRST JAB!!*

A reason for grown pre roiders to panic into thinking they are dying, pinned theyre arteries, loosing vast amounts of blood, walk like theyve hd a spare hour with dale winton and graham norton and ask numerous post on uk muscle for reassunce that the pain they feel is nothing more than the fact they stuck a fkn piece of metal that ejaculates muscle grower into theyre bum!!


----------



## Barry5353

jw007 said:


> very nice post


Thanks mate 

Coming up with a few more


----------



## Barry5353

*WICKED WITCHES *the saga continues....

...and when the wench issued her ultimatum, the Alpha Buccaneer ( reference 1 : see swole, hugo, super huge, pussy smasher, jw, conan etc ) didn't immediately react by slicing her from head to pu$$y, totally splitting her once and for all, but had it all thought out...

Yea baby, the Alpha ( see mucho macho, supremo ) says ok hun. HUH? ask the Betas ( reference 2 : see Alpha's wenches, bender boys, ladyboys ) in their minds who're currently reading this not realizing that today's Alpha Buccaneer ( see reference 1 ) is smart. Not just a meat head with a johnny that can pierce into the bellies of mortal Betas ( also see scummy, smelly, boobs jiggly ) but the Terminator kinds who's as good in a corporate environment dispensing discourses to corporate Betas ( see reference 2 ) as he is with cunning wenches...

Saying ok, he takes the witch to dinner, wines her up to her head, paying for it with HER credit card, takes her home, has a test susp inject ready ( safely placed in the loo ), pins himself up, and then turning the semi drunk wench over, *ANAL*izes her to oblivion till morning and THEN, boots her away. OOOoooo WHeeeee AWaaaaaaeeeee.....And its a goal 

Whereas here is the Beta's ( see scum bag, sissy, pansy, twig arms, bubble butts ) take on the witches. When the witch issues her ultimatum to the Beta ( see reference 2 ) who ( the witch ) by the way; without anyone's knowledge comes to the Alpha ( see ref 1, jw, TT ) secretively for pussy gratification which

the Alpha ( again see ref 1 ) gives to both Beta ( ref 2 ) and Beta's witch...now the Alpha ( swole, hulk, Buccaneer ) is not only large in body and Johnny mind you, he's got a large heart too and doesn't EVER turn away either, for pussy or fanny gratification, ahhh; the Beta ( ref 2 ) quietly accepts the witches' proposal of leading a natty non existent life and the story moves on....

Now because the Beta ( scumbag, natty ) has EVEN dared to discuss this " issue " with the witch, and has subsequently spent the better half of the next entire fortnight eating pussy and apologizing, the witch decides to teach Beta ( ref 2 ) a lesson so he daren't ever even dare to THINK of the " issue " again....EVER

SO she's visited the adult toy shop making a few purchases with Beta's ( scumbag ) credit card and has called him up saying she's got a surprise in store as he's been such a darling eating pussy and apologizing...

The Beta ( ref 2 ) returns home and soon finds himself turned round, chained and spread eagled to the large bed posts...lying naked...with half a Beta ( ref 2 ) erection actually stupidly anticipating a fcuk from the witch. The witch who was taught a sound lesson by the Alpha ( ref 1 ) a while back is seething to take it out on someone and wears the 10 inch dildo specially bought with Beta's ( scumbag ) money for the occassion.

Beta ( total pussy ) is waddling to work the next day and will avoid the gym for a few days hence as he knows heart of hearts that one look at him and that scum bum of his, and the Alpha ( ref 1 ) is immediately going to give him a grin and a pat on his ---- and wink


----------



## Tinytom

PMSL


----------



## Magic Torch

Tinytom said:


> *Wicked Witch*
> 
> 1. My evil witch hag of a boss at work that constantly berates me.
> 
> 2. The evil choice ultimatum given to ALPHA ROIDERS by their girlfriends (Jai Hoes, Sluts, Beeyatches, Wench, Cooking Slave)
> 
> 'I want you to give up taking gear its making you too big, its either me or the gear which is it?'
> 
> Wicked witches normally get a house dropped on them or booted OUT of the house after issuing the ultimatum. Betas always submit to the wicked witch as they are like the cowardly lion, pretending to be proper roiders all big and tough but actually pu$$y holes.


I'm Alpha as **** then, when I had the ultimatum and I moved out and proceeded to fcuk a girl who the wicked witch used to hate with a passion .... :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Barry5353

*LAT PULL DOWN*

The first equipment Beta ( see Wussy, Pussy, Daisy, trannie boy ) sashays towards, on back days as he just can't see himself pulling his amoebic body up, putting the chin above the bar....no sir...not even one rep...

And thats why Alphas ( see swole, hercules, jw, mightor ) prefer the Lat pull down machine being placed just in front of the Pull up / Chin up bar as Betas ( see ref 2 - on earlier post ) seated & struggling to pull down the 40 or 50 lbs stack look at the Alpha ( see male, smasher, ripper, swole ) pulling himself up countless times actually anticipating and pleading heart of hearts that the Alpha ( see ref 1 - earlier post ) calls out to him in compassion and allows the Beta ( puss, wuss, scum ) to blow him while chinning up simultaneously shooting wads of jism down Beta's ( ref 2 ) throat thus satisfying Beta's ( ref 2 ) quench and giving him his daily protein shake....my my.... Compassionate is the Alpha ( see swole, jw, TT )


----------



## jw007

Barry5353 said:


> *LAT PULL DOWN*
> 
> The first equipment Beta ( see Wussy, Pussy, Daisy, trannie boy ) sashays towards, on back days as he just can't see himself pulling his amoebic body up, putting the chin above the bar....no sir...not even one rep...
> 
> And thats why Alphas ( see swole, hercules, jw, mightor ) prefer the Lat pull down machine being placed just in front of the Pull up / Chin up bar as Betas ( see ref 2 - on earlier post ) seated & struggling to pull down the 40 or 50 lbs stack look at the Alpha ( see male, smasher, ripper, swole ) pulling himself up countless times actually anticipating and pleading heart of hearts that the Alpha ( see ref 1 - earlier post ) calls out to him in compassion and allows the Beta ( puss, wuss, scum ) to blow him while chinning up simultaneously shooting wads of jism down Beta's ( ref 2 ) throat thus satisfying Beta's ( ref 2 ) quench and giving him his daily protein shake....my my.... Compassionate is the Alpha ( see swole, jw, TT )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

fckin natty betas :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## richardrahl

*21's*

A vastly superior exercise frequently used by young, skinny lads in the gym. These lads will train their pec and bicep muscles around four times per week, in an effort to reach Alpha status.

When supplemented with Dbol or a Deca only cycle - and numerous Pot Noodles etc - this exercise will produce explosive gains in muscle mass, and if 21's are performed with lots of swinging motions and back arching, the results are out of this world.


----------



## Barry5353

*HEAD N' ARMS*

Ahh! Finally the Alpha ( see super swole, hulk, jw ) and Beta ( see scum, pussy, natty, t#atty ) have something in common...and for once, something the Alpha ( ref 1 ) is actually proud of...

pU$$Y...OOPS...Beta ( scumbag, natty ) actually strides up to where the Alpha ( swole, jw ) is working out ( near the squat rack, next to the dumbell section ) and gets as close to Alpha ( ref 1 ) as possible without Alpha ( ref 1 ) biting his head off...i mean...comeon mates...imagine all that test coursing through the Alpha's ( Barbarian ) body compared to the .5mgs a week that Beta ( Jill ) at best produces....if that...

And Alpha ( jw ) getting an instant hard-on, on Beta ( pussy ) physically coming into his personal shield of aura, automatically puts up a double bicep pose into the mirror instantly causing Beta's ( natty ) jaw to drop to his knickers and when thats happening, what does the Alpha ( super human ) observe?

That *HIS ARMS ARE THE SAME SIZE AS BETA'S *( pussy ) *HEAD!!*

Smiling gently at bubble butt, Alpha nods approvingly as he's happy with the observation....whereas Beta ( natty ) is rushing all over the gym boasting and gloating about how Alpha ( jw ) seemed impressed with Beta's ( pussy ) size...lololol


----------



## dmcc

*Cardio* n

Error: Search term not found. Please try again.


----------



## the_muss

ha ha ha just seen this - quality.

Here's my input.... 

*Human Growth Hormone* aka HGH, gh, growth, hulk's breakfast, Beta to Alpha convertor.

A miracle wonder drug that was accidently found by a young JW in the late '80s during a sexual encounter with a pregnant horse. JW found that the drug increased awesomeness by over 200% whilst spot reducing Betaness (citation needed). HGH is unique in the fact that it actually increases the number of Alpha cells contained in the body whereas steroids (see Anabolic Steroids) just increase the size of the existing Alpha cells - for this reason alone, it is suggested that a Beta (see cock sucker, cum bucket, pencil neck subhuman scum) can potentially become Alpha, although this has later been discredited due to the fact that Beta's could never self- inject. HGH allows the recipient to eat excessive Jaffa Cakes and absorb all of the vital nutrients required for Alphadom. JW also noted a negative side effect; it made his yellow leathery skin become more youthful and vibrant. He later found that 30 minutes of sunbed sessions and 10 cans of stella per day ceased this, and would recommend this protocal anybody using this drug.

In the early years HGH was only for the seriously rich or seriously dedicated trainers (e.g. JW) as the process of self impregnating a horse and later chewing on the placenta was not only costly but created many moral issues (see RSPCA vs JW in the European court of animal welfare '92). European scientists began to try and synthetically create HGH but failed after numerous attempts. Later, during Alpha convention in China, JW discovered that growth hormone was produced as a waste product during Genentech's production of sweet and sour pork balls and, on JW's instruction, Choh Hao Li (founder of Genentech Pork Balls) diversified in to HGH production. So HGH or "growth" became a commodity item in China and now many an Alpha athlete will sprinkle it freeze dried form on their cornflakes instead of sugar, hence the nick name Hulk's Breakfast.


----------



## Tasty

*Stan*

varieties of discussed within

1) Cartoon character idolised by beta nattys for his strong jaw, large digits and expansive chest - not so by "roiders" as this can be acheived synthetically (see HGH, AAS, Ronnie Coleman)

2) Relatively weak oral steroid used mainly as a goading tool against liver surgeons /

Hardening steroid that can be injected - weight loss IS proven via the medium of abscesses (see - having large chunks of your flesh removed)

3) Ex-footballer revered for his domestic abuse of some Scandinavian slut and extremely polished cranial area. Especially so by steriod users as domestic violence is actively encouraged within these circles.


----------



## Cheese

*Tribulus Terrestris*

A weedy flowering plant of the Zygophyllaceae family,taken in capsual form by weedy members of the Natty (see Natty) community. Due to its name sounding slight steroidal it allows Natty's feel like they have stepped into the dark side. They may boast to fellow fitness centre attendees about how much extra vigure they have in the gym, bedroom and day to day life. Also they see there guns growing by the minute due to this wonder chemical increasing there testosterone levels.

Roiders (see Roider) just laugh at the Nattys whenever they menton their said wonder drug as Roiders know they have been sold up the river by advertising and really, they only dream of over coming their fear of needles and taking the plunge into the realms of supremacy.


----------



## Cheese

Tasty said:


> *Stan*
> 
> varieties of discussed within
> 
> 3) Ex-footballer revered for his domestic abuse of some Scandinavian slut and extremely polished cranial area. Especially so by steriod users as domestic violence is actively encouraged within these circles.


LMFAO:thumb:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Cock

Anyone who walks barefooted in the gym.

These types are usually some kind of 'ting tong kung poo' martial artist whose years of discipline has gifted them unbreakable feet cos they are so f*ckin hard. Always carrying a gym bag with some hongkongfoo training school emblazoned all over it letting the world know they are deadly fighting machines, they are always scrawny/puny/ugly beta types because:

a) "being big will slow me down too much" and

B) they don't need to be big as their martial arts training will allow them to overcome the biggest roided alpha with their dim mak death move.

However I have found that on closer inspection a fist powered by a mega alpha roided 21inch arm breaks straight through their invincible defence and proceeds to break their jaw in 3 places before landing them firmly on their oriental trained a*se.

Conclusion, dim mak or no dim mak, Alphas can kick Beta's a*se as well as sh*g all their women

They also have bad breath if anyone really cares.....


----------



## Tasty

I know a dim mak, posts on this forum!

Nice post though mate! Reps when I'm on the pc!


----------



## LittleChris

the_muss said:


> ha ha ha just seen this - quality.
> 
> Here's my input....
> 
> *Human Growth Hormone* aka HGH, gh, growth, hulk's breakfast, Beta to Alpha convertor.
> 
> A miracle wonder drug that was accidently found by a young JW in the late '80s during a sexual encounter with a pregnant horse. JW found that the drug increased awesomeness by over 200% whilst spot reducing Betaness (citation needed). HGH is unique in the fact that it actually increases the number of Alpha cells contained in the body whereas steroids (see Anabolic Steroids) just increase the size of the existing Alpha cells - for this reason alone, it is suggested that a Beta (see cock sucker, cum bucket, pencil neck subhuman scum) can potentially become Alpha, although this has later been discredited due to the fact that Beta's could never self- inject. HGH allows the recipient to eat excessive Jaffa Cakes and absorb all of the vital nutrients required for Alphadom. JW also noted a negative side effect; it made his yellow leathery skin become more youthful and vibrant. He later found that 30 minutes of sunbed sessions and 10 cans of stella per day ceased this, and would recommend this protocal anybody using this drug.
> 
> In the early years HGH was only for the seriously rich or seriously dedicated trainers (e.g. JW) as the process of self impregnating a horse and later chewing on the placenta was not only costly but created many moral issues (see RSPCA vs JW in the European court of animal welfare '92). European scientists began to try and synthetically create HGH but failed after numerous attempts. Later, during Alpha convention in China, JW discovered that growth hormone was produced as a waste product during Genentech's production of sweet and sour pork balls and, on JW's instruction, Choh Hao Li (founder of Genentech Pork Balls) diversified in to HGH production. So HGH or "growth" became a commodity item in China and now many an Alpha athlete will sprinkle it freeze dried form on their cornflakes instead of sugar, hence the nick name Hulk's Breakfast.


Do you need a towel to wipe all the brown off your nose?


----------



## Tasty

LOL


----------



## TaintedSoul

LittleChris said:


> Do you need a towel to wipe all the brown off your nose?


PMSL - too true...

Just seen this thread.. still getting through it. Hopefully there is something left to add once I am finished.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Preworkout drinks/post workout drinks/energy drinks

Here we go, another bl00dy useless concoction invented by betas... these drinks serve absolutely no purpose whatsoever other than to make betas look like they train hard, ie, "I train so hard and intense" (note the deliberate omission of the word "heavy") " that I need an energy drink to fuel my hyper workout otherwise after 2 sets of sit ups I go hypoglycaemic and into anaphylyptic shock and die".

If only they would....

As we all know there is only 1 drink, whether its pre/post/ or energy drink and thats Stella, and not that limp wristed 4% p1ss water they've brought out for betas! No, im talking about the full strength wifebeater version known, loved and worshipped by all alphas. Drink anything else and be destined to a life of betadom and the associated pillowbiting that goes with it. Kapeesh?


----------



## Cheese

Al your sub title is "old duffer" surely this means your only allowed to drink Banks's Bitter and have a Guiness on Paddi's day?


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Cheese said:


> Al your sub title is "old duffer" surely this means your only allowed to drink Banks's Bitter and have a Guiness on Paddi's day?


Banks's Bitter? never heard of it, that must be some Northern tipple for betas.... Darn Sarf where i live it's Stella all the way mate.

dont be fooled by the old duffer moniker, i use that so as not to intimidate the betas....


----------



## ares1

courtesy of Tall-

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PRE EXHAUST*

It's like sliding off to the bathroom, on your own, with a copy of Bella, and having a tug over that chubby burd from the iceland adverts and jizzing into a tissue before knobbing a burd.

Pointless.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cal.79

Tinytom said:


> *Pro Homos*
> 
> A pro hormone user. A BETA NON NATTY that is scared of REAL ROIDS and so takes the next best thing which arent roids because they arent illegal so they can say they are stilll natural.
> 
> Kind of like a closet gay that likes the idea of cock but cant get the courage to stick it in their ass. Like Daffid off Little Britain he says he's a gay but actually doesnt like having cock in his ass.
> 
> So ironically a **** but not a **** i.e. Pro ****.
> 
> 
> 
> *legal note, the word Homos is not intending to insult real gays like JW DMCC and others. its meant for the pretend gays.


F*ckin Superb mate !!! :lol: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Tinytom

*FORUM GURU/EXPERT*

An EXPERT on bodybuilding who has spent literally minutes reading some bbing literature on the net which immediately becomes law and inarguable by people the GURU feels are not bigger than him or more intelligent than him.

The guru prowls the forums looking for 'stupid' people he can berate with his expert comments and pearls of wisdom downloaded from bbing.com.

Such people are hardly ever anything to look at but will upload an avatar picture of their best bodypart, maybe photoshopped.


----------



## mrmasive

How the fcuk did i miss this :lol: :lol:


----------



## steroidea.com

CarbWhore said:


> another entry:-
> 
> Steroid (stîroid, str-)
> 
> Any of numerous naturally occurring or synthetic fat-soluble organic compounds having as a basis 17 carbon atoms arranged in four rings and including the sterols and bile acids, adrenal and sex hormones, certain natural drugs such as digitalis compounds, and the precursors of certain vitamins.
> 
> Side affects of exogenic use may include (and are NOT limited to)
> 
> *Being fcuking cool
> 
> *Being Alpha
> 
> *Lifting Heavy weights


I like your side effects 

www.steroidea.com


----------



## Tinytom

steroidea.com said:


> I like your side effects
> 
> www.steroidea.com


*Spamming Cnut*

A worthless individual who spams websites with their own website and posts irrelevant messages and then leaves their own website in the post in a veiled and obvious attempt to try and sucker members into logging onto their site where they will probably get scammed.


----------



## Cheese

Tinytom said:


> *Spamming Cnut*
> 
> A worthless individual who spams websites with their own website and posts irrelevant messages and then leaves their own website in the post in a veiled and obvious attempt to try and sucker members into logging onto their site where they will probably get scammed.


Sttiiiirrrriiiiiiiiiiiikkkkke. And he's outta there. :thumbup1:


----------



## pez1206

Tinytom said:


> *Spamming Cnut*
> 
> A worthless individual who spams websites with their own website and posts irrelevant messages and then leaves their own website in the post in a veiled and obvious attempt to try and sucker members into logging onto their site where they will probably get scammed.


What so your saying they are a scammer.... damn it that was a waste of £300! But the website looked so good?!! :whistling:

:thumbup1:


----------



## Sylar

*ALPHA* [al-fuh]

-adjective

1. Maximus Decimus Meridius of the Keyboard warrior battle clan

2. Rep Whore Reciprocating Rascal

3. Ball/Bum Bashing Bumosexual - Unaware cunnilingus can only be preformed on a female

4. Inordinate Fascination with Oneself; which often leads to excessive self-love; i.e regular [email protected] in front of the mirror

5. Apathetic mind; with an impassiveness sense of Self-Superiority

Essentially... A [email protected] bag


----------



## hackskii

Sylar said:


> *ALPHA* [al-fuh]
> 
> -adjective
> 
> 1. Maximus Decimus Meridius of the Keyboard warrior battle clan
> 
> 2. Rep Whore Reciprocating Rascal
> 
> 3. Ball/Bum Bashing Bumosexual - Unaware cunnilingus can only be preformed on a female
> 
> 4. Inordinate Fascination with Oneself; which often leads to excessive self-love; i.e regular [email protected] in front of the mirror
> 
> 5. Apathetic mind; with an impassiveness sense of Self-Superiority
> 
> Essentially... A [email protected] bag


Hang on, let me get my dictionary for this one...lol


----------



## PRO1

Insulin

(in-sue-lin)

One of the most dangerous bodybuilding drugs known to man, yet strangely millions of men and women use it safely around the world with absolutely no issues at all, several times a day for years on end.


----------



## Will101

Had totally forgetten about this thread. Just spend 30 mins reading through again, still as funny as the first time!


----------



## Tinytom

*I Used to be Massive*

term used by skinny pencil necked BETAS to describe their once proud ALPHA ROIDED UP status.

In actual fact the said BETA probably was an OXYMORON bloated up on water and gyno from all the NAPS and never actually built up any muscle at all.

Normally mates with Pea Head  :lol:


----------



## wigz

*I Used to be Massive*

*Usually followed up with how much can you bench?*


----------



## Cheese

Tinytom said:


> *I Used to be Massive*
> 
> term used by skinny pencil necked BETAS to describe their once proud ALPHA ROIDED UP status.
> 
> In actual fact the said BETA probably was an OXYMORON bloated up on water and gyno from all the NAPS and never actually built up any muscle at all.
> 
> *Normally mates with Pea Head*  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbboi

been using naps 30m per day 15m in the morn and 15m on eve had some results been on them for 3 weeks need advice on cycles and training tips thanks people :thumb:


----------



## dixie normus

jbboi said:


> been using naps 30m per day 15m in the morn and 15m on eve had some results been on them for 3 weeks need advice on cycles and training tips thanks people :thumb:


bump for peahead!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robertmay

chilisi said:


> *GUNS* part on the ar*enal on your arm.combining these with your tricep will give you t-shirt stretching abilities and the ability to meet as many hot chicks as you decide.


Lmao quality!


----------



## Tinytom

*Miller*

Term used to describe a persons level of muscular roidination in terms of what dosage of ROIDS are needed to achieve that level of size.

e.g. 'Thas guy's massive I bet he's a 4ml-er'


----------



## Tinytom

*YTS Guru/University Guru*

Term used to describe a young pup in the world who has done a couple of courses and thinks he knows it all and then imparts his 'knowledge' and 'vast experience' on any one who will listen.

YTS (Youth taking Steroids)


----------



## hackskii

Or

CRS

An older person that (Can't Remember Shit)


----------



## Tinytom

hackskii said:


> Or
> 
> CRS
> 
> An older person that (Can't Remember Shit)


Sorry for the Yanks here

YTS - Youth Training Scheme

Sort of got a bad/funny rep because of history of chavs and idiots doing it cos they couldnt hold down a job

So its a analagous joke.


----------



## fergystyle

wel, im new to this site but to be honest im just clueless about roids, im currently 11stone and find it hard to gain weight.. i have a very high metabolism and i just seem to get stronger and more ripped but cant gain size.. so i have just bought 200 50mg dbol tablets and was wondering how many a day i should take and when in the day i should take them??? HELP :-S


----------



## antill10

alright guys new to the site and im currently on my second cycle. im running test propionate on its own. Have done my homework however im unclear when this stuff actually begins to show results. 2weeks??? Also the majority of people who have used it before say the jabs painful but im finding it really kind compared to winstrol and prinimobol. Anyone who has first hand knowledge with this stuff opions would be appreciated. cheers!


----------



## chrisba

fergystyle said:


> wel, im new to this site but to be honest im just clueless about roids, im currently 11stone and find it hard to gain weight.. i have a very high metabolism and i just seem to get stronger and more ripped but cant gain size.. so i have just bought 200 50mg dbol tablets and was wondering how many a day i should take and when in the day i should take them??? HELP :-S


Just take em all in one go, you'll put on at least 5 stone of pure muscle and never have to train again.


----------



## Still Fat

hi bud i'm new on here (just registered today) and spotted this threadnow is it really worth taking roids? i would most definatly think hard about taking them as my dads freind was on them for years and now they have really messed him up and i know a few people om them now obviously you have heard about all the side effects so maybe if you have'nt already try some different diets and proteins see if that helps


----------



## Cheese

*Clutterer. n.* [kluht-er-er]

A noob that doesn't take time to learn how to correctly navigate the site before posting a completely irrelevant question in a thread thus "*cluttering. Adj.*" it and pi55ing everyone off.

See above 3 posts (exc chrisba) for examples

Also see "*spamming cvnts. n.*"


----------



## Cheese

*Knob. n.*

All members of uk-muscle.co.uk and muscletalk.co.uk. Just ask Barny.


----------



## Tinytom

Cheese said:


> *Knob. n.*
> 
> All members of uk-muscle.co.uk and muscletalk.co.uk. Just ask Barny.


*Ass Kisser*

People who on the internet who agree with someones opinion. Just ask Barny :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

*Nattage* - to be of natural behaviour, to do something that only a natural would do

for example:

1. I was walking in town and couldnt believe the level of NATTAGE that I saw, guys in vests with no muscle at all but flexing their arms as much as possible.

2. 'Only doing 5 sets of 5 today Arnold? thats very NATTAGEOUS of you'


----------



## Tinytom

*Roidage *- to be of ROIDING behaviour

1. it says on the ex-lax packet to take 1 tablet but because of my extreme roidage I will follow roidage mentality and take 10.


----------



## Chelsea

*Cockus Suckerialis* - a young male client turning up to a gym induction

Usually turn up 15 minutes late, have been going to the gym for years and when asked what their program intentions are they state they do not want to do anymore weights as they get too big too quickly even tho it looks like they have some sort of muscle wasting disease!!


----------



## jw007

Tinytom said:


> *Nattage* - to be of natural behaviour, to do something that only a natural would do
> 
> for example:
> 
> 1. I was walking in town and couldnt believe the level of NATTAGE that I saw, guys in vests with no muscle at all but flexing their arms as much as possible.
> 
> 2. 'Only doing 5 sets of 5 today Arnold? thats very NATTAGEOUS of you'





Tinytom said:


> *Roidage *- to be of ROIDING behaviour
> 
> 1. it says on the ex-lax packet to take 1 tablet but because of my extreme roidage I will follow roidage mentality and take 10.


LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Will Temple

Do not make posts like this on the board as they are offensive to the female members.


----------



## Cheese

Your not gonna last long posting things like that even if they are in a p1ss take thread like this.

I'd delete it before the mods do, there are some girls on here who use aas that would find this post offensive.


----------



## Alex84

Very intresting


----------



## Ninja

Had a good laugh:laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Suitelf11

*Fitness*

Bodybuilding without results.

*Mens health*

Magazine for people who fitness (see def. above).


----------



## Tinytom

Suitelf11 said:


> *Fitness*
> 
> Bodybuilding without results.
> 
> *Mens health*
> 
> Magazine for people who fitness (see def. above).


LMAO

reps. :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

*Natural Bodybuilding*

A subversion of bodybuilding, not REAL bodybuilding as defined by the addition of an adjective preceeding the activity.


----------



## Tinytom

*Bodybuilding Contest Drug Test*

See also 'chocolate teapot' and 'sky hooks'


----------



## danny1871436114701

Suitelf11 said:


> *Fitness*
> 
> Bodybuilding without results.
> 
> *Mens health*
> 
> Magazine for people who fitness (see def. above).


Class, Reps.


----------



## BaaS

ares1 said:


> another entry:-
> 
> Steroid (stîroid, str-)
> 
> Any of numerous naturally occurring or synthetic fat-soluble organic compounds having as a basis 17 carbon atoms arranged in four rings and including the sterols and bile acids, adrenal and sex hormonezs, certain natural drugs such as digitalis compounds, and the precursors of certain vitamins. :lol:
> 
> Side affects of exogenic use may include (and are NOT limited to)
> 
> *Being fcuking cool
> 
> *Being Alpha
> 
> *Lifting Heavy weights


T

That's by far the best explanation for Juice I've ever heard!


----------



## Tinytom

*Hard*

Side effect from being big

*Non Hard*

Side effect from being small/natty


----------



## Archaic

*Midget*



An extremely small, vertically challenged individual.



Possible 'Small Man Syndrome Side effects...'



Overly vocal declarations of one's physical prowess, mainly to distract gravity's cold, unresponsive effect on vertical growth.


Very small penis.


Abnormally small stature owing to a pathological condition, hence a needy grasp to 'Alphaism' - perhaps, possibly to make one's self 'feel' equal to, or more than equal to 'normal' height man.


Enjoy big men smashing their midget brown pasty.


----------



## Tinytom

A few points

1. Not relating to Roiding so off topic

2. Obviously you are small and non hard and feel the need to post that directly after my post in an effort to insult me.

3. 'gravitys cold unresponsive effect on vertical growth' - I think what you mean is 'gravity's inhibition of vertical growth' as unresponsive effect would imply that gravity somehow stimulates growth. Basic grammar error from a beta, maybe educated in a state school or borstal.

4. Can't argue with the smashing pasty comment.

:lol:



Archaic said:


> *Midget*
> 
> 
> 
> An extremely small, vertically challenged individual.
> 
> 
> 
> Possible 'Small Man Syndrome Side effects...'
> 
> 
> 
> Overly vocal declarations of one's physical prowess, mainly to distract gravity's cold, unresponsive effect on vertical growth.
> 
> 
> Very small penis.
> 
> 
> Abnormally small stature owing to a pathological condition, hence a needy grasp to 'Alphaism' - perhaps, possibly to make one's self 'feel' equal to, or more than equal to 'normal' height man.
> 
> 
> Enjoy big men smashing their midget brown pasty.


----------



## Matt 1

*Cvnt*

Used by the majority of the public to point out those with an IQ of less than 40

*Example*

Nobhead (see deff. at the bottom): "I don't do squats, I don't want my legs to get really biggg"

Man with IQ of plus 40: Dumb cvnt..

*Nobhead*

Has troll like tendencies, gives out poor advice, asks the same questions in 5 different ways and is an all round *cvnt.* (See above for details)

*Interesting forum fact!*

Cvnts and nobheads, can interchange from time to time. In extreme cases, those who call out the cvnts, can indeed be a cvnt themselves, after the nobhead has out whitted them. This should however be noted to be *VERY* rare!


----------



## Matt 1

*Positive Red Reps.*

One bad mamajama!

-Mamajama

Immune from troll attacks; also knows the true protein content of a troll (something which only mamajama's know)

-Troll

A Cvnt. (See previous post)


----------



## will-uk

Suitelf11 said:


> *Fitness*
> 
> Bodybuilding without results.
> 
> *Mens health*
> 
> Magazine for people who fitness (see def. above).


Hahaha LMAO just sat and read the whole thread awesome !!!


----------



## mcslimjim

A hero that forgets they once were a newbie to juice and had to access such forums as this one to gain information on some/most aspects of a cycle, and now love talking down to other newbies who access the site for info because they are far more SUPERIOR!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hampy71

GunnaGetBig said:


> *Hardgainer*
> 
> Predominantly found amongst Natty (See Nattys) memebers of the gym who follow a spot on diet (See Getting diet spot on). A hardgainer will find it extremely difficult to gain weight due to a superhuman genetical defect that results in a super fast metabolism. Unfortunatley this defect means that they need to eat 10x as much as JW007 (See Hulk).
> 
> Hardgainers cannot partake in lifting heavy weights(See lifting heavy) due to the sheer weakness of their muscles and instead opt for isolation exercises in order to "feel the burn".
> 
> Many hardgainers take the approach of doubling their protein intake to two scoops a day! However, due to their fast metabolism, this crazy amount of protein doesn't go far and many see it as a waste of money. In order for hardgainers to reap maximum benefits from such vast amounts of protein they need to load up on Creatine (Citation needed).


Hahahaha that's me!!!!!


----------



## Jacked3d

Swissball

Showing, Womens, Intoxicating, Sex, spots, By, Allowing, lavish, lookies.

Sorry ladys! I dont mean to be a pig.


----------



## Dave3g

'aerobics'

"The word came about when gym instructors got together and said: If we're going to charge €10 an hour, we can't call it Jumping up and down."


----------



## craig200123

Brilliant thread..... lmao


----------



## DiggyV

*Chins*

1. The superlative compound back exercise used by alpha roiders as a warm up before lifting something heavy.

2. The pendulous bags of fat, suspended on the bottom of the face of a Natty, or beta, on a 'bulking' cycle.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Tinytom

Roiding - To pursue the art/past-time of using ROIDS. Smaller than comfortable tops, big jumpers, moonfacedness and general violence blamed on 'da roids'

Natting - to pursue the past time of natural bodybuilding - strict diet, very light weight training  and lots of supplements to enhance 'natural' test for minimal results. i.e. to get 'natting' for your hard work.

:lol:


----------



## charlie0009

loved reading all of this thread lmfao spot on


----------



## lolik

this thread is great


----------



## cuggster

ares1 said:


> another entry:-
> 
> Steroid (stîroid, str-)
> 
> Any of numerous naturally occurring or synthetic fat-soluble organic compounds having as a basis 17 carbon atoms arranged in four rings and including the sterols and bile acids, adrenal and sex hormones, certain natural drugs such as digitalis compounds, and the precursors of certain vitamins.
> 
> Side affects of exogenic use may include (and are NOT limited to)
> 
> *Being fcuking cool
> 
> *Being Alpha
> 
> *Lifting Heavy weights


 SHOULD ALSO ADD, ''After excessive use, trying to have sex with yourself and standing infront of a mirror a few hours a day is also a possible side effect'' haha


----------



## Sureno

what does "PIP" mean in reference to a jab???


----------



## expletive

Sureno said:


> what does "PIP" mean in reference to a jab???


Post Injection Pain


----------



## Sureno

expletive said:


> Post Injection Pain


Cheers buddy


----------



## MrWibble

Tinytom said:


> *Big Dave*
> 
> Someone's mate or friend who is bigger than you and does little work to get it
> 
> 'oh my mate Big Dave is MASSIVE and he only eats mcdonalds and never takes gear'
> 
> See also Oxymoron.


sounds like me


----------



## BigAd

When your halfway through the cycle that your misses begged you not to have.. headbuttin the bathroom wall every time you get ****ed off, jus so she.can't see an throw it in your face like..... see I told you this is what it would do to you, roid rage! Next thing youll end up like that wrestler bloke Chris benoit... point I'm making nattys don't have a clue!


----------



## Smitch

ares1 said:


> Tricep Kickbacks:-
> 
> This excercise was invented in a brothel in ancient roman times, the ladies were used to performing many sex acts on males every day and as a result there arms got tired.
> 
> They then discovered that by using a motion behind there back they were able to make their customers climax with minimal effort.
> 
> It is not yet clear how this excercise made it into gyms, but it is thought the purpose is to attract young males.


Just thought i'd ressurect the roiders dictionary, well funny.


----------



## FitzTheMan

Loving the pulldowns definition, pulldowns are utter ****e. I hate them.


----------



## Tinytom

*I eat a good diet*

Gym speak for 'I eat a sh*t diet but I'll tell the guy bigger than me I eat a good diet when he's trying to help me find why I can't get bigger and so obviously need more gear cos that's what the pros do, take loads of gear and get massive.'


----------



## BigAggs

:thumb:


----------



## robbo9

BigAd:2843626 said:


> When your halfway through the cycle that your misses begged you not to have.. headbuttin the bathroom wall every time you get ****ed off, jus so she.can't see an throw it in your face like..... see I told you this is what it would do to you, roid rage! Next thing youll end up like that wrestler bloke Chris benoit... point I'm making nattys don't have a clue!


Haha


----------



## Richie186

jw007 said:


> LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Im a lil Dragon

Squat (skwat) : crouch or sit with one's knees bent and one's heels close to or touching one's buttocks or the back of one's thighs, while holding a specified weight at one's shoulders. Invented by the Alpha Male during the Cretaceous era which established dominance over the Omega / Beta Male thus creating the " Hunter/ Gather " classes in evolution. It was not until Eugen Sandow (Father of Bodybuilding) used this ancient method to establish the thickness, vascularity, and the ability to naturally promote higher test levels in the body. Since this re-discovery you can tell who diserves the Omega / Beta Male Title...

Always comes to the Gym with sweats or some other leg covering garment....

Constantly flexes upper torso..... does not dare lift their shorts...

Complains they cannot squat due to injury......

Only squats with smith machine....

Can leg press 550+ and states he can squat 550+ lbs.....

Uses 1/4 Squat or 1/2 Squat....(your not 1/4 badass or 1/2 badass)

Uses neck pad during the warm up phase.....

States " Front squats are for strength only " ....

Has never seen a Olympic Clean & Jerk or Snatch....

Does not understand the "Pound for Pound" Strength.....

ALPHA MALE

Wear what ever they want in the gym....

When flexing upper torso, the lower matches.....

Squat during injurys, (numerous variations).....

Uses Smith Machine on a heavy day....(really heavy)

Squats 550+lbs. and states he squats 550+lbs.

Never uses 1/4, 1/2 Squat..... (knows only one way ATG)

Always throws neck pad away......

Has killer quads from front squats....

His best lifting parter is an Olympian Weightlifter.....

Poster boy for "pound for pound" method.......(BW 178lbs. Ass To Grass Squat with 450 lbs.)

And last but not least.....has trouble finding pants that fit....... (32in waist, 51in quads....it's really awkward somtimes)

For Alpha Male see also " Terminator, Kai Green, The Beast from X-Men, The Hulk, Professional bodybuilder, and strength"

For Omega/Beta Males se also " Rouge from X-men, Metrosexual, Homosexual, Dr. Banner, Professional Noobie scum bag, and lackadaisical "


----------



## Richie186

Cheat meal. (natty) usually a bacon sandwich washed down with full fat coke. The natty will then spend the next 4 hours in the "plank" position trying to burn off the excess fat whilst crying that his elbows hurt.

Cheat meal (roider) chips with curry sauce, BBQ spare ribs and a Singapore chow mein washed down with at least 8 cans of Stella.

The roider will then celebrate this influx of calories by returning to the Chinese and impregnating all the people in the shop. Even the men.


----------



## Johnathan004

jw007 said:


> Hi people
> 
> I Have just had a great Idea....
> 
> Like the steroid handbook etc etc etc, I think it would be benefitial to have like a "roiders dictionary"
> 
> Perhaps we could make it a sticky??????
> 
> people could post suggestions so lets say a "newbie" or even someone more advanced but with limited knowledge, lets say like....TINYTOM for instance could then refer to it and get TRUE Roider meanings
> 
> My 1st suggestion as an entrant is PCT
> 
> "PCT (Post Cycle therapy)
> 
> An antiquated technique, where by a certain less knowlegable STED Heads come of relatively safe AAS type compounds, and utilse far harsher compounds with documented more substantial sides in a futile attempt to bring bodys own p1ss poor production of test back up to the lowly 5mg per day tops rather than living like superman on previously shot mega doses.
> 
> Effectiveness is debatable, and commonly used compounds are also up for scrutiny as seems there are far more effecient and less harmful ways of achiveing same effect
> 
> Side effects include but not exclusive too are
> 
> crying like a girl for no reason
> 
> Inability to see logic
> 
> getting on with mother in law
> 
> Watching romcoms
> 
> Getting Fat
> 
> Getting weak
> 
> Getting even fatter
> 
> Losing considerable muscle mass
> 
> crying
> 
> Buying pink sof furnishings
> 
> Understanding women
> 
> Losing ability to achieve or even maintan an erection
> 
> This list is not exhaustive"


Ok, so this has been on my mind lately while researching. So do you suggest not using stuff like Nolv, Clom, etc at all? Or, just asking because you are pretty huge, do suggest staying on cycle all the time (in a blast / cruise type of way)?

I am getting ready to start a cycle sometime soon. It's so hard being an American. Everyone here is a bunch of obese p*ssies.


----------



## Johnathan004

Yeah I know its from the first page, but I just stumbled upon this thread. By the way, reading these definitions has me laughing to the point of tears. Great thread!


----------



## Gary29

Johnathan004 said:


> Ok, so this has been on my mind lately while researching. So do you suggest not using stuff like Nolv, Clom, etc at all? Or, just asking because you are pretty huge, do suggest staying on cycle all the time (in a blast / cruise type of way)?
> 
> I am getting ready to start a cycle sometime soon. (If I can ever find a fuggin source /reputable vendor with discrete shipping) It's so hard being an American. Everyone here is a bunch of obese p*ssies.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

Have a read of that first, then post a thread if you still have questions.


----------



## Johnathan004

Well whats your opinion?


----------



## Johnathan004

Yeah I've read that. I've read a whole bunch of pro-pct anecdotal stuff, because that's basically all there is. It is rare to see pct defined as unnecessary. I was hoping he'd lend an opinion to the other side of the coin. Thanks for the replies though guys. I'll probably just start a thread elsewhere as this thread is way too hilarious to clog up with irrelevant topics.


----------



## Johnathan004

Yeah my bad. That does look like I was fishing. I'll edit it.


----------



## Ste1337

Definitely the best thread iv come across on uk-m so far! Not sure i came across these...

*Back Pumps* - A therapeutic feeling in the lower back given by certain AAS. Known to put hairs on the chest of those around you when performing dead lifts whilst suffering from the dreaded pump. Some say similar to the pain that would be experienced by a midget giving birth to multiple hippos however no clinical studies have yet been performed.

*Pill Bashing* - The art of swallowing more pills than can be held in both hands. Performed in one smooth sweep with a gulp of beer to flush down the goodness and take away any nasty supplement aftertaste. Singlular pill-popping is for gays, people with too much time or people with not enough pills.


----------



## Richyk

ares1 said:


> Tricep Kickbacks:-
> 
> This excercise was invented in a brothel in ancient roman times, the ladies were used to performing many sex acts on males every day and as a result there arms got tired.
> 
> They then discovered that by using a motion behind there back they were able to make their customers climax with minimal effort.
> 
> It is not yet clear how this excercise made it into gyms, but it is thought the purpose is to attract young males.


Love it..........


----------



## kingdale

*Blast and cruise * Something people do to attempt to make up for poor diets.


----------



## kingdale

chilisi said:


> Bit inexperienced to suggest that.
> 
> You WILL lose gains off cycle whether your diet is amazing or not. Cruising helps you keep going forward.


It was merely a joke on a joke thread, lighten up.


----------



## kingdale

chilisi said:


> The other explanation's are exaggerations of the real meaning, not something totally opposite.


you are just a barrel of laughs arent you. anyway I stand by what i said still many people do blast and cruise in an attempt to make up for a bad diet and training as many have been on gear for 1 year + and still look like some that cycle at low dosages.


----------



## Tinytom

Blast and cruise

Taking sh!t loads of gear when you can afford it and only a little bit when you can't.

Bbers should try and Blast as much as possible so they do not have to bother too much with things like hard training and eating correctly.


----------



## Ste1337

Stumbled across this beauty on the internet last night

Broscience:

A sarcastic term implying that the time tested, muscle building wealth of knowledge developed and utilized by successful, experienced bodybuilders is inferior to the continually shifting hypotheses of articulate, textbook-savvy 155lb. chemists with little or no real world first-person experience to substantiate their conclusions. The term "Broscience" is oft repeated on bodybuilding and fitness oriented internet forums in an attempt to demonstrate online dominance as a substitution for success in the arena of actual bodybuilding.

Professor Shnootgarten: What are you drinking there?

Tommy: Just a protein shake with some carbs; I need to get my 350 grams daily.

Professor Shnootgarten: According to the 30 pubmed studies that I've downloaded, any amount greater than 22.341 grams of protein post workout is superfluous for greater protein synthesis. Additionally, insulin spiking, if that's your intended objective, is neither necessary nor helpful toward replenishing glycogen stores unless, of course, your focus is high rep, time under tension endurance tolerance rather than maximal load, low rep hypertrophy stimulation.

Tommy: Dude, over the last 8 years, I've gone from a 148 pound weakling to a 220 pound beast doing the same stuff that worked for my dad, and you're a buck fifteen and have never actually seen the inside of a gym.

Professor Shnootgarten: Well, according to last year's in-vitro study of skeletal-muscle glycogen phosphorylase done at the University of Stuttgart School of Bio-Organic Chemistry Deluxe...

Tommy: Spare me the science lesson Mr. Wizard; you'll change your mind next week when new studies reveal the opposite conclusions. You can take your research and your weak pale self, and I'll take the 500+lb.deadlift that I got with hard work and a little help from broscience.


----------



## Incabus78

Im not trying to get steroids just would like someone to give me the time of day to answer a few questions. Have had bad luck on here as those members who have responded to me seem so smug that they know it all they have no time to help ? Seems to defeat the objective of having "help" forums. Anyways will try again. I would just like to know if oral steroids like dianabol or winstrol for example can compare to injectable testosterones ? There's a lot of guys at our gym who take gear. They are in two camps. Those who blow up month to month and then deflate after a few weeks and others who have the full bodybuilder physique ( Thick vainy arms v taper and little body fat ). These guys seem to have more quality "real" muscle tissue. Is this because they are taking injectable testosterone or is it simply they have been doing it longer ? Apologies if these are stupid questions but as I said Im very new to this. Thanks


----------



## Tinytom

Incabus78 said:


> Im not trying to get steroids just would like someone to give me the time of day to answer a few questions. Have had bad luck on here as those members who have responded to me seem so smug that they know it all they have no time to help ? Seems to defeat the objective of having "help" forums. Anyways will try again. I would just like to know if oral steroids like dianabol or winstrol for example can compare to injectable testosterones ? There's a lot of guys at our gym who take gear. They are in two camps. Those who blow up month to month and then deflate after a few weeks and others who have the full bodybuilder physique ( Thick vainy arms v taper and little body fat ). These guys seem to have more quality "real" muscle tissue. Is this because they are taking injectable testosterone or is it simply they have been doing it longer ? Apologies if these are stupid questions but as I said Im very new to this. Thanks


Bit off topic.

Don't see the punch line. 

The answer to your question is that regardless of steroids the hard muscle look comes from lots of years hard training. No gear can match that.


----------



## Incabus78

No punch line. But thanks for the reply. Just wanted to know if possible to gain on orals . Seems to be a view out there that you can only gain on Test injections. I'm fully aware that it takes years of training. I'm not an idiot thinking If I take this magic pill etc. Just like before I bought my c63 I asked guys on forums all about it. Simple as that. Thanks again.


----------



## MIGHTY WHITE

GOT SOME M-STEN 4 PRO HORMONE BUT LIKE TO DRINK ON SATURDAYS DO YOU KNOW IF THERE WOULD BE MUCH LIVER DAMAGE


----------



## jaymd_123

MIGHTY WHITE said:


> GOT SOME M-STEN 4 PRO HORMONE BUT LIKE TO DRINK ON SATURDAYS DO YOU KNOW IF THERE WOULD BE MUCH LIVER DAMAGE


I was going to ask a similar question a few days ago but decided to search around a bit first (as I was pretty sure I already knew the answer).

From what I have read, drinking on PH is like drinking whilst pregnant - you can do it by all means - but it could well be having adverse effects which you will not discover until you have done some serious damage.


----------



## boxinmetx

but you taking certain steroids with out testosterone will shut down your natty testosterone but not replace it so you will need to combine the orals with injectable test anyway, or suffer deca dick otherwise known as limp dick among other suck ass symptoms like loss of libido, lack of motivation and other nasty stuff like that..for example you can't take nandrolone on it's own because it will shut down natural testosterone production but not replace it with synthetic so you will need to take test injections with it, taking orals will shut u down the same way as deca.


----------



## Smitch

Forgot about this comedy gold, some great definitions in here!


----------



## Wallace86

@Kurls89 wee read for ya


----------



## Tinytom

With the recent passing of Joe I have read back through some of the best threads. This one consistently makes me laugh. I thought id bump for new members.


----------



## IGotTekkers

zapata99 said:


> Superb idea. Love the PCT definition


What's with all the thread bumps mate? Trying to get your post count up? Lol


----------



## garyrocks

looking to do a course of hgh with test enathate and deca is this a good idea and what dosage is recommended


----------

